# Sticky  Online Retailers...



## alaric

2/16/2012 - It's been YEARS since I've updated this. I've been extremely busy and haven't even been on a board in years. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me if you have a great site you'd like to share. I'm going to try to keep this more up to date, but I'm gonna need some help. After you PM me with a BRIEF review, then please post a full review here in this thread to share with the whole community. Thanks everyone,
Love Alaric



Okay, so I've got a few sites that I know of that I can reccomend from personal experience. Anyone else willing to contribute, please do. I'll update this post with other sites 


Tactics Board Shop
I've ordered a helmet and goggles from these guys before, and they were decently priced. Only thing I didn't like was that they took a bit more time to ship the stuff off, but it was all the correct stuff and in one piece, so I can't complain.*4 out of 5 stars
*****


BuySnow.com
Great reviews from many members of the site! Highly reccommended!
*5 out of 5 stars
******

RememberDelaware


livsevolution said:


> Great Site, not a huge selection but strong customer service and awesome deals


EternalSnow.com
A lot of people recommend this site. I've always gotten my products quickly, and in one piece... but they haven't always been the products I've ordered. I've called them up, and sorted things out quickly and easily, but the original shipment should have my stuff in it!
*4 out of 5 stars
*****

The House Boardshop
Great site, and highly recommended. Great customer service, and prices. Everything was shipped quickly, and I got lots of free stuff including stickers (I love stickers).
*5 out of 5 stars
******

Peter Glenn Ski & Sports
Since 1958 Peter Glenn has been providing exceptional customer service and carrying some of the best outdoor gear available. With our roots in Vermont, we know how important it is to be warm, dry, and comfortable, and how the right outdoor gear can make or break a trip. So come in and look around - we have tons of new products on the site every day.

Steep and Cheap
SAC has some of the best deals on the net, you just have to catch them. Always great shipping and great prices
*5 out of 5 stars
******

WhiskeyMilitia.com
Same basis as SAC, just has different products at different times.
*5 out of 5 stars
******

*Blue Tomato Online Shop*


Kieran said:


> Ordered a huge package with a friend: few boards, few pairs of bindings, bags & other accessories. The packages came in 4 days, all the way from Austria. Best site for Europe order in my opinion.


*5 out of 5 stars
******

Burton Snowboards and Skis, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews
A few members seem to recommend this site a lot. I don't have any personal experience with it.


Dogfunk.com

BackcountryOutlet.com

Evo

Altrec

NorseBoards


Erik said:


> My product lineup this year is relatively simple, Smith, Northwave/Drake, Oneballjay, Polarmax, and Sessions. My new brands next season are GNU, Nitro, Oz Snowboards, Unity Snowboards, Donek Snowboards, Dragon, Electric, Spy, Dye, Grenade, and Bon Hiver. I'm going at it hard in the fall and hope I can bring something new to the table. What I really want to do is a consolidation of all the Colorado snowboard brands on my website, so far I have a few guys on page.



2/16/2012 - It's been YEARS since I've updated this. I've been extremely busy and haven't even been on a board in years. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me if you have a great site you'd like to share. I'm going to try to keep this more up to date, but I'm gonna need some help. After you PM me with a BRIEF review, then please post a full review here in this thread to share with the whole community. Thanks everyone,
Love Alaric


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

Peter Glenn Ski & Sports: Ski, Snowboard Clothing and Gear from Spyder, Burton, Obermeyer, The North Face, Ugg and more.


----------



## Guest

BackcountryOutlet.com: Your Source for Skiing, Camping, Hiking, and Backpacking Gear from K2, Salomon, The North Face


----------



## Guest

*Blue Tomato Online Shop*

Ordered a huge package with a friend: few boards, few pairs of bindings, bags & other accessories

The packages came in 4 days, all the way from Austria. Best site for Europe order in my opinion.

*5* out of *5* stars 

*****


----------



## Guest

BuySnow.com That's where I am buying my setup. They have quite a few brands and some great deals. ^-^

edit* oh, and Burton Snowboards and Skis, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews


----------



## lisevolution

RememberDelaware.com carries the best ski and snowboard products.
Great Site, not a huge selection but strong customer service and awesome deals

BuySnow.com
Have had great experience buying from them

When I can think of more I've used I'll post them


----------



## Guest

These guys have great deals...though the selection is a bit limited sometimes. I suppose if you find a better deal on another website you e-mail them the link and they'll beat that price. 

BoardersMall


----------



## Guest

*Online retailer has $99 dollar snowboards and 60% off last years clothes*

SIERRA SNOWBOARDS IS THE BEST.


----------



## boarderaholic

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-board-talk/1566-could-my-bad-luck.html

Not so greatnews about Boardersmall...


----------



## Guest

alaric said:


> Tactics Board Shop
> I've ordered a helmet and goggles from these guys before, and they were decently priced. Only thing I didn't like was that they took a bit more time to ship the stuff off, but it was all the correct stuff and in one piece, so I can't complain.*4 out of 5 stars
> *****


Oh, 4 out of 5 hurts a bit  Its good feedback, and I'm glad everything else went well with your order. We do strive to get our orders out asap, but sometimes things can get delayed since we are not in a major metro area. Our priorities are that orders are packed correctly, that our reps are always available when you call, and that you can talk to a real rider that knows they're stuff when you do call. Anyway, thanks again. Hope everyone has a snowy Thanksgiving - if you're doing any shopping check us out, and you can use the coupon TURKEY for 10% off and free shipping on orders over $99.
-Adam


----------



## alaric

tactics said:


> Oh, 4 out of 5 hurts a bit  Its good feedback, and I'm glad everything else went well with your order. We do strive to get our orders out asap, but sometimes things can get delayed since we are not in a major metro area. Our priorities are that orders are packed correctly, that our reps are always available when you call, and that you can talk to a real rider that knows they're stuff when you do call. Anyway, thanks again. Hope everyone has a snowy Thanksgiving - if you're doing any shopping check us out, and you can use the coupon TURKEY for 10% off and free shipping on orders over $99.
> -Adam


Yo Adam! Thanks for the reply man. I'll order from you guys again, I'm sure. You do have awesome customer service


----------



## Guest

Thanks alaric, I'll pass it on.


----------



## Guest

http://www.daddiesboardshop.com/...daddies board shop is amazing...huge customer service its family owned...keep money in amereica....good selection...shipping was good...best part was the prices are pretty cheap...always got new stuff and their communication is the best i have seen...i had some questions and they were answered within an hour of emailing them...sites with competitive prices THEY WOULD BEAT ALL OF THEM...everything arrived perfect...had a blast doing business check it out boys!!


----------



## Guest

Backcountry.com: The North Face, Mountain Hardwear and Patagonia Skiing, Camping, Hiking and Backpacking Gear from Backcountry.com

seems like the BEST prices and BEST customer service I've seen so far...


----------



## Guest

Hey all,
Just noticed I had posted an old coupon code up here. This month's is HOLIDAY07 - $10 off orders over $100 w/ free shipping of course. 
Hope everyone is getting some good snow.
Cheers,
Adam
Tactics Board Shop: Snowboard / Skate / Surf / Clothing / Gear


----------



## Guest

i'd just like to second the-house.com
i've been buying stuff there for a while now and they really came through for me when i bought my first board package there. made a mistake and the fix was a breeze. customer service was very helpful and responsive. and yes the stickers are cool :] and free :]]


----------



## Guest

just ordered from tactics.com

awesome, ordered some Anon Helixs Black/Silver lens (the picture showed gold but whatever) And they got here in two days, with a back-up lens.

*****/***** 5/5 stars


----------



## Guest

Ok here's two for you from my hell week of online ordering:

Backcountryoutlet.com: I have ordered from them a handful of times, the most recent is my gear purchase last night. Well I get home to find I don't even have a tracking number for what was suppose to have been an overnight shipment. Call up, on hold for like 20 seconds and a guy apologized close to a 100 times for my order still sitting in the ship bay. He refunds my shipping, throws in a free 50$ board bag and has me a tracking number in about 5 mins:thumbsup: .

Evogear.com: First purchase from them was my board/binding purchase which was yesterday as well(overnight). Get home today to find a tracking number for a GROUND package  . So I call them up and they apologize and refund my shipping (58$) and give my 25$ store credit. On a wimb I made a call to dhl and find out that my board is still sitting at the warehouse... call back to evo and talk to christine.. she has the driver come back and throws a overnight label on it. So my overnight turned into two day free shipping with 25$ store credit. Good enough for me.

IMO: Good it's damn good customer service when you can polish a turd like that...


Mike


----------



## Guest

*Read Reviews - Compare Prices*

This site is the best to read reviews on boarding equipment, and compare prices from many different vendors at the same time: Snowboarding Reviews - Buzzillions.com

HIGHLY recommended you visit the site to read reviews and compare prices before you buy your stuff


----------



## Guest

I would like to know which one of these sites is the best for those of us living in Canada. Have any Canadians on the forum here bought anything from these sites, cuz I know it seems like a good deal until they tax the crap outta it at the border with duty and such. Or any tips? I heard using USPS helps with the cost?


----------



## Guest

ndiggity, I wish I could give you some first hand info, but I don't know the details that well. If you call our customer service number 888.450.5060 they will probably be able to give you the info you need on the best and cheapest way to get products to you in Canada. Even if you don't plan on buying it off our site, it may be helpful for purchasing of other sites.
Cheers,
Adam
Tactics.com


----------



## Guest

We just started a skate/snow/surf comparison and deal site last summer called a2zBoardShop. We don't sell anything, we just find all the deals. We work with many of the major skate/snow/surf stores, and hopefully we'll get things going with some of the smaller/indie stores soon. The product filters we offer in our categories are more in depth than most other sites go. Want to see all the CAPiTA Snowboards between 156 and 159? How about all of the Ride Womens Snowboard Bindings? We also post all of the Coupons and Sales we can find at our partner merchants.


----------



## Guest

tactics said:


> ndiggity, I wish I could give you some first hand info, but I don't know the details that well. If you call our customer service number 888.450.5060 they will probably be able to give you the info you need on the best and cheapest way to get products to you in Canada. Even if you don't plan on buying it off our site, it may be helpful for purchasing of other sites.
> Cheers,
> Adam
> Tactics.com


Thanks Adam, I'll look into that. I also have to compliment you on your website. It's very well laid out and loads extremely fast compared to most website for some reason. You must have some good programmers over there.


----------



## Guest

Snowboard Forum


----------



## Guest

Thanks ndiggity. I'll pass on your compliments.
-Adam


----------



## Guest

I seriously think dogfunk.com is the best. the return policy is just overkill


----------



## Guest

*No USO?*

Reading through the thread here I'm surprised to see no USOUTDOOR? I've been buying gear there for a long time. It's a family owned store that's been slinging snowboards since Sims was making the Switchblade. Every year the entire snowboard shop goes on sale around Valentines Day. Huge closeout snowboard jacket section. The difference at this snowboard shop is you don't have to pay sales tax no matter what mainland state you're ordering from. Free shipping over $40... and they ship Snowboards to Canada.

Check it out if you haven't before... USOUTDOOR.com

Nikita
Rome
Anon
Bent Metal
Volcom
Neff
Burton Snowboards 
Forum 
Gnu 
K2 
Lib Tech
Option 
Palmer 
Ride 
Roxy Snowboarding 
Salomon
Dragon
Von Zipper


----------



## ttchad

*FPO/APO shipping?*

I have found three boards for awesome prices. The problem is I cannot find anyone who will ship USPS to an FPO address other than House and Dog Funk. Are their any others?


----------



## Guest

ttchad said:


> I have found three boards for awesome prices. The problem is I cannot find anyone who will ship USPS to an FPO address other than House and Dog Funk. Are their any others?


There's probably a couple more but here's one - The Snowboard Shop at USOUTDOOR - Offers USPS shipping to military *APO and FPO's* addresses + Plus it's family owned,,, Not corporately owned by QVC or the home shopping network like DogFunk and Backcountry.


----------



## Guest

*moose jaw*

I ordered Ride SPIs from them last week. There site was messed up and they were sold out. Took An email and 3 calls to get it fixed. So they hooked me up with Rome Targas for the same price with free overnight shipping. 

While at firs i wasnt to impressed, but once i got it straitened out i would say i would order from them again.


----------



## Guest

Huh... thats good to hear. Moosejaw seems like a good outfit. Were they the only store that had those SPI bindings in stock?


----------



## Guest

no but i had a 25% off coupon. So i got the Targas for 180.


----------



## boarderaholic

I've only heard good things about Daddies Board Shop: Snowboard and Longboard Skateboard Shop: Sector 9 Longboards, Never Summer Snowboards, Gravity Skateboards, Salomon Snowboards, Rome Snowboards, Landyachtz Longboard Skateboards, Arbor Sports and More. from people who have ordered longobard/snowboard parts from them. I personally have not ordered anything from them yet, but I will do so, soon.


----------



## Guest

ecave84 said:


> I ordered Ride SPIs from them last week. There site was messed up and they were sold out. Took An email and 3 calls to get it fixed. So they hooked me up with Rome Targas for the same price with free overnight shipping.
> 
> While at firs i wasnt to impressed, but once i got it straitened out i would say i would order from them again.




well got the bindings. Open box no Hardware. No hole base plates things(very technical i know). And one of the covers that goes over the base plates. And 2 empty bags. i take back my statement about using them again. Now im on hold.


----------



## Guest

got everything but the footplate today. It "fell out of the box" yesterday when they were shipping everything. I have never had such a terrible online shopping experience. I know things happen, but this is ridiculous. Hopefully it will show up tomorrow. If not its all going back to them. I cant take any more Winston Churchill speeches on hold.

On the other hand my Jacket came in from steep and cheap. On time the correct size and color and cheap:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

2 foot plates for the Arsenal today. everything is going back today. 

Never ever ever buy anything from moosejaw


----------



## ttchad

*Found another dealer who ships to FPO addresses and fast!*

The guy has alot of 07 boards in stock and great prices. He also shipped my stuff immediately! My board arrived quicker than the bindings I purchased from SOC and the price for shipping was the same. Check him out for your Mtn Bike and snowboards needs. 

Snowboards - wheelandheel.com


----------



## Guest

*Tactics Sale and Discount Code*

Hey everyone,
I had someone PM me about current discount codes at Tactics, so I figured I'd post it up. The best code right now is LOVE08 which is good for $10 off orders over $100. We've been mellowing out on our coupons a bit this month because most of our snow stuff is discounted now. If you're on our email list, you that's why you didn't get a notice about the code this month.
So, get an extra 10-spot off with that coupon, and like I said, pretty much every brand has discounted items. Only exceptions are the Mevin brands (Gnu and Lib Tech), cause they make us wait until the end of the month. Not that we have many magne-tractions left anyways 
Cheers,
Adam


----------



## Guest

*hey*

hello everybody .... Can you please tell me if you know a site or something where can i design my own board and purcase it after that. I heard something that burton are doing such things , but i can't find a thing on this damn internet... Help me 

Thanks, Andrei from Romania


----------



## Jeffksf

I like Skis, Snowboards, Wakeboards, and Apparel | evo
they have a closeout section and even sell some used stuff.
I bought my board and bindings from them the past couple of years and everything was as described.


----------



## Guest

comaweed said:


> hello everybody .... Can you please tell me if you know a site or something where can i design my own board and purcase it after that. I heard something that burton are doing such things , but i can't find a thing on this damn internet... Help me
> 
> Thanks, Andrei from Romania


Series 13 by Burton: Series 13 - Series13.com


----------



## Guest

*best online store ever !!!!!*

Skis, Snowboards, Wakeboards, and Apparel | evo very dependable have bought from them any times located in seattle.


----------



## Guest

*BuySnow.com*

They seem to have great customer service. But when you try and place an internet order they seem happy to sell your order to other people! 

I tried to buy board and bindings. They sold the boards. So I chose a different one and they sold that one as well. Man, I am almost ready to go and chop down a tree and make my own board. I have saved and wanted to invest in a good set up, but these guys have put me right off. I have done loads of research on what set up I wanted. Now I have to go back to the drawing board.

They advertise great prices but I am questioning if the really do sell stuff!:dunno:
I have been unable to buy from them!


----------



## Guest

Wudski said:


> They seem to have great customer service. But when you try and place an internet order they seem happy to sell your order to other people!
> 
> I tried to buy board and bindings. They sold the boards. So I chose a different one and they sold that one as well. Man, I am almost ready to go and chop down a tree and make my own board. I have saved and wanted to invest in a good set up, but these guys have put me right off. I have done loads of research on what set up I wanted. Now I have to go back to the drawing board.
> 
> They advertise great prices but I am questioning if the really do sell stuff!:dunno:
> I have been unable to buy from them!


Hey, I'm from Sask too. What town/city are you in.


----------



## Guest

I had a similar experience with BuySnow. They seem to use really good prices to draw you in, but oversell their products. 

It really burns me that they would draw you in that way and not be able make good on the deal.


----------



## Guest

WM has the Special Blend SnowPatrol jacket for 80 clams right now...not many left either.


----------



## Guest

I'd just like to say that my purchase from BackCountry.com was awesome. Not only was the price great, but I put the incorrect email address on my order (I mixed up the beginning and the domain, since work and personal emails are so similar). I got onto their online chat and the person I spoke with provided me with my tracking number and helped me fix the issue with my account. They also shipped my order the same day I purchased it. Now I'll have my snowboard pants before my trip this weekend.

Any ways, 5 stars to BackCountry.com for great service and great prices.


----------



## Guest

has anyone ever bought anything from Snowboards, Snowboard Boots, Snowboarding Gear: TruSnow.com before? i've found some good deals there.


----------



## Bones

aloha23 said:


> I had a similar experience with BuySnow. They seem to use really good prices to draw you in, but oversell their products.
> 
> It really burns me that they would draw you in that way and not be able make good on the deal.


I've bought Sale stuff from them and haven't had a problem. From talking to a sales rep, I got the impression that their website isn't constantly updated as to inventory levels. I bought a close-out board over the phone and the guy said that they only had one left. It got shipped and I got it no problem, but I noticed that it was still listed on their website a couple of days later. I used their live chat thing to ask about it and the rep checked and they didn't have any left. 

I don't think they're trying to sucker anyone, I just think they sell a lot of product and their website isn't always accurate as to availability on certain items.

Their customer service was great BTW


----------



## crazyface

i just ordered a new board and some other gear off of rememberdelaware.com and everything went great. i got my stuff i think 8 or 9 days later which isnt bad seeing how they mailed it from the west coast to the east coast. everything came in in good shape, except for the mittens that i ordered that where out of stock. i would definantly suggest buying from them and would definantley do it again.


----------



## Guest

For anyone in Canada I would greatly suggest Empire Skateboards/Snowboards: Empire Skateboards-Snowboards || Thinkempire.com - Boutique Empire Skate shop, Snowboard shop, skate shops, skate wheels, skate shoes

As soon as I needed help I went into a live chat with a guy who explained to me my options and which board he thought would best suit me. The prices were GREAT (shipping was only $10!) and in total my new Forum board cost me $288 Canadian. This is in Canada so you don't have to worry about duty fees, and I got my tracking number so I can see where my board is right now. It will be coming sometime next week but I had a great experience with these guys. I know it's really hard shipping stuff to Canada because of extra customs fees so this got rid of all that hassle.


----------



## hoboken

Skis, Snowboards, Wakeboards, and Apparel | evo


----------



## Guest

dude those are all great shops but i came across this sweet site and awesome prices, i bought some sweet equiptment too. Snowboards and Skis | Snowboard and Ski gear, apparel and equipment | Burton - Spyder clothing | ChristySports.com
Check it out!


----------



## Guest

Dogfunk.com: Snowboarding Clothing and Gear from Burton, Volcom, DC Shoe Co., RVCA, Nixon, Oakley, Vans, Reef, DAKINE, Forum, and Zoo York from Dogfunk.com is a great online snowboard apparel store plus if you buy an item over $50 you get free shipping 
They also have a great online help chat system where you can talk to gear experts for help on equipment.


----------



## Guest

TruSnow.com .... just ordered snowboarding boots through them and they are true to their word, they got it shipped same day.
REI.com .... ordered my board through them on clearance. Price of shipping was kind of high, but it was still cheaper than anywhere else.
EvoGear.com .... their price matching policy is pretty killer because they'll beat any online price by 5%.


----------



## Guest

livelyjay,
Thinking about the REI deal; if you can ever find the same product at Tactics, call us up and we'll match the price and you'll get free shipping if the order is still over $79. We'll match any advertised price on the web.
Cheers,
Adam


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the note, I will keep that in mind. Unfortunately you don't have anything left in stock that I'd be interested in.


*TruSnow is awesome*. They just released a coupon for 15% off today. I bought my boots over the weekend. I asked them if they adjusted prices if you already purchased. I just got an email back and they adjusted my order and I'll be refunded the difference directly to my credit card. How awesome is that?


----------



## Guest

SnoCon.com and GogglesGiant.com are terrible online retailers to work with. I ordered a lens for my Smith Cascade Pro goggle from SnoCon. They took a week to ship it out and never notified me that it shipped. I had to contantly email them asking them for an update. I ordered another lens from GogglesGiant. They emailed me three days later saying they did not have the lens in stock and Smith no longer makes them. So I ordered another lens ... they emailed me three days later saying they did not have it in stock and were waiting for a shipment from Smith. Three weeks later they email me back saying they can't fulfill my order. Why the hell was the lens in the selection drop down if you didn't have it in stock!

Any ways, I contacted Smith and they said I can order lenses directly through them.


----------



## Guest

i just ordered from snocon last friday!  i hope they don't screw up my order.


----------



## Guest

Shoreline of Tahoe

This is a really good shop! I've done a lot of business with them and they are great!


----------



## daysailer1

Overstock.com They have alot of winter gear right now. Clothes, bindings, boards, boots, goggles. I got some incredible new pants for $22.00 including shipping. Some stuff listed isn't exactly top-shelf but some stuff is.

Shipping is only $2.95 and sometimes it is free. They drop the prices around Wednesday or Thursday if an item is selling slowly.


It only take 2 days for items to arrive in the Denver area from Salt Lake City.


----------



## Guest

*Online snowboard retailer*

I have purchased a few boards online and have been disappointed but I just bought a board from morrellboards.com and it is awesome! They have so many cool graphics to choose from and you get to pick your core and base. I chose an aspen core (better for freestyle) and a sintered base (faster then extruded) and the board rides better than any board have tried. I love that you can pick a graphic and design the board how you want it.


----------



## Guest

I saw a coupon for free ground shipping on morrellboards.com- it's SHIPFREE2ME


----------



## Guest

I just got my new board from waverave.com out in Cali. Havent gotten the board yet but the prices were great and free shipping.


----------



## Suburban Blend

We are getting new summer gear in all summer long, so check it...
Summer Apparel

plus, still the best deals on 08 winter stuff too.


----------



## Minger

I'm not sure if its the best deals on the winter stuff as it hovers around 30-35% off, but I can vouch for your guys service and free shipping.:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Strife said:


> i just ordered from snocon last friday!  i hope they don't screw up my order.


here's a update.

I got the boots from snocon, but they were 2 different sizes, so I sent them back, took about 2 weeks to get a refund. :\ nice people, but the refund could have come sooner.

I found the same boots from a site called || RIPTANK - Snow - Wake - Skate ||. They showed up in a couple days, and were perfect. I also called them on the phone before ordering and they were friendly and answered all my questions. I would order from both sites again, but I would go to riptank first.


----------



## Guest

For the overseas people! Anybody here use WorldPurchases.com to buy things? My schoolmate said that he can get Burton snowboard bindings for cheaper than Australia. They basically take your order and forward the item to you overseas. As a cost comparison Bindings here can cost anywhere up to $400, whereas i've seen the same ones on many U.S. websites for only $130. 

You guys in the States are so lucky. :dunno:


----------



## landonk5

anyone ever order from BOARDZONE.COM? if so, how was their service?
did you get everything you wanted how you expected? heres their site.

Online Snowboard Store - Burton Snowboards Online - BoardZone Snow Shop


----------



## Guest

Hey Alaric

Do you know if any of the online retailers you've listed deliver to Australia??

any aussies or newZealanders on here had gear delivered from the states?

I just noticed this post... heaps of sales on alot of gear over there, i'll be calling a few stores tomorrow...


----------



## Suburban Blend

sHnow said:


> Do you know if any of the online retailers you've listed deliver to Australia??


We ship to Aus/NZ. 
INTERNATIONAL Orders - SUBURBAN BLEND


----------



## nzboardlife

i have ordered from

sierrasnowboards.com
rei.com

im from auckland, came in a few days, sierra had far better shipping prices


----------



## Guest

I ordered from Backcountry.com: The North Face, Mountain Hardwear and Arc'teryx Skiing, Camping, Hiking and Backpacking Gear & it took 2 days to Australia ordering express on the Tuesday it arrived Thursday morning.
I order from Burton Snowboards and Skis, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews on Thursday & following the UPS tracking it's in Australia now (Saturday) so I should get it some time early this week & that was the cheaper expedient delivery.


----------



## Guest

The Click Worldwide

got some sick deals goin on right now


----------



## hoboken

anyone order from Ski and Snowboard Gear at Levelninesports.com? they sell mostly ski gear but sell a Bern helmet I wanted for real cheap...Just wanted to know if it's a trustworthy site.


----------



## Guest

druahp said:


> SIERRA SNOWBOARDS IS THE BEST.



I definately agree. Almost everything is 50% off right now. I got a great deal on my new board and bindings. and the shipping was free.


----------



## Guest

True Snowboards - Advanced Snowboard Design and Engineering - snowboards engineered in the uk, imported to canada by yours truly! i can personally attest to the fact that our products are quality & our shipping service is top notch. (because i do it myself!)

oh, and to make things even easier for our American friends, we import the boards to washington state & ship them from there - which means no customs clearing wait times or duties & taxes to pay when your new ride shows up at the door, as we take care of all of that for you.


----------



## Guest

I'm from Canada and I ordered my snowboard gear from porterstahoe.com and they're awesome. Prices were very good (cheaper more than $200 cheaper than what I would've paid for here... for boots, bindings, and board). They have free shipping for orders over $50 to anywhere in the States so if you're close to the border you can just cross and pick it up at a mail centre (which is what I did). They do ship to Canada as well but for some reason they can't ship certain brands internationally. They explain it in their FAQ... just can't remember it now.

I ordered it on Tuesday, they called and verified information on Wed, shipped it Wed, and it arrived at Blaine on Friday. Very fast. Would definitely shop there again.


----------



## Guest

has anyone ever ordered from here before? Online Snowboard Shop selling snowboards in our online snowboard shop. they have some good deals and was just wondering if theyre legit


----------



## Guest

Many of the online retailers are starting to receive their 2008 products and more stores than ever are offering free shipping or flat rate shipping on certain orders. When it comes to buying a snowboard online, shipping costs and sales tax are very important things to consider and can almost always be avoided if you play your cards right. The other day I put together a list of online stores with Free Shipping offers, also detailing which states the stores are required to charge sales tax in. If there are any stores you think we should add to the list, let us know.


----------



## Guest

besides free shipping, are there any sites with perks? free stuff with purchase or discount codes?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

*Snowboarding Coupon Codes*

a2zBoardShop always has the most recently updated list of Coupon Codes for online snowboard shops. Make sure to check later this winter for Liftopia coupons, they sell discount lift tickets online. The best deals on products are still at WhiskeyMilitia.


----------



## Guest

not much other then free shippin there. but thanks.

gearattack shows all 4 sites including whiskey militia.


----------



## Guest

I've bought some gear off backcountry.com lately and they've been great, picked up a couple pair of gloves from their outlet shop at half off. Everything arives within a week, no problems. Also check gearengine.com for some awesome deals on one-off's and closeouts.


----------



## Guest

druahp said:


> SIERRA SNOWBOARDS IS THE BEST.


just bought a board and bindings from them.. very pleased. they put a lot of work into their business. and 50% of all 2008 models!


----------



## Suburban Blend

a2zBoardShop said:


> The other day I put together a list of online stores with Free Shipping offers, also detailing which states the stores are required to charge sales tax in.


$20 or more Free US shipping. NY state Tax


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know any online sites that are based in Canada rather than empire?


----------



## WhistlerBound

The Source

But from what I'm told, don't expect any advice to be on the same level as Sierra Snowboards. I don't personally know this for a fact, but I did ask about them in another thread on these forums.


----------



## Guest

Feel free to check out our site for your online snowboard purchases as well. 
This is our first season in North America, be one of the first to ride our boards on your local slopes!


----------



## Guest

Skis.com and SummitOnline.com


*0 out of 5 stars*

I called them up before making a purchase on the Rossignol Mini 123 to see if they equipment was legit or if it was factory seconds. They said it was brand new, and even confirmed that it was still in the wrapping. The board arrived in a flimsy plastic bag with _minimal_ bubble wrap. I opened it up just now and noticed that there is rust along the edge and there are three nicks/chips on the top edge. There are also show marks, probably from people trying their stance on the board in the store. This is the first board that I've ever owned, so is the rust a normal occurrence?

At least I only Paid $118 ($220 retail) for the board. I guess it goes to show that you really get what you pay for.

Pics are below:
Chips/nicks:
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/jrex77/DSC03469.jpg (edit: you can see the shoe marks in this pic. The board hasn't been loved very much =( )
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/jrex77/DSC03471.jpg

Rust:
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/jrex77/DSC03472.jpg
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/jrex77/DSC03473.jpg

I don't mind the nicks on the top, but is there any way that I can get rid of the rust? Would Oxyclean work as advertised? Assuming the rust can be removed, is there any way to protect the metal from rusting again?


----------



## Guest

Does anyone have any experience buying from VALUE SPORTS: Discount Burton snowboards, skis, snowboard boots & bindings ??

They have some really good deals it seems with '08 boards, Burton Second boards, and even some '07 boards. I'm looking for a few boards for a few friends of mine that just want a cheap board to learn on and I actually found valuesports through Amazon. They are selling a bunch of things through amazon.com but they actually only have one rating over the past 12 months (5 out of 5 stars).

I did a search on this forum and only one person has ever mentioned the site in this post:
"Burton Missions: $109 from valuesports.com...I'm diggin the color of the green cartels, but valuesports only has them in small..." - Minger (Senior Member)

I looked on google and i've seen other people mention valuesports in other forums saying they have cheap stuff but feedback was neither negative nor positive and nobody has said specifically that they've had experience purchasing from them before.


----------



## legallyillegal

Backcountry.com

Backcountry Coupon Code

3BG-1-AEMTB

20% entire order

*Discount will show in cart. Enter the code at checkout or simply click on any link in this email. If an item is already on sale you'll receive the better of the two discounts. Discount does not apply to skis, ski boots, ski bindings, snowboards, snowboard boots, snowboard bindings, gift certificates, lift tickets, ACR, Burton, Nixon, The North Face, Western Mountaineering, and Zipp Speed Weaponry.

(won't work with backcountryoutlet or dogfunk; valid until Oct.29)


----------



## Guest

Purchased my Burton Custom 158 with Cartel Winterfresh bindings from SierraSnowboard...
I love their price... Can't argue with 50%! But the only thing that troubles me is their conflicting information. When I was talking with their sales rep about board color preferences, one of the reps told me to call back after I've placed my order, and they should be able to get me the color I want. With that in mind, I've placed my order and called in to ask for the color I wanted. Then the rep on the phone told me that I get no choices and they will ship whatever color they want (with white being the dominant color). When I mentioned the screen name of the rep that told me the option, the phone rep told me that person told me the wrong information. I won't know what color I will get until I get my board... If only they told me it is not possible, I would purchase different color on the bindings (or perhaps a different board from a different store)....


----------



## RomeBeta32

Buysnow.com bought my Rome agent from them last year around this time. Killer deals! Boardzone.com has good deals at the end of the season. EvoGear.com I just got my new bindings from them, cheapest on the web!


----------



## legallyillegal

Dogfunk: 3BH-1-YANHU 20% off (expires Oct.29)
Backcountryoutlet: 2X9-1-YEL9U *40% off* (expires Dec.31?)
Backcountry: 3BG-1-AEMTB 20% off (expires Oct.29)

(not everything is guaranteed to be discounted)


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


> Dogfunk: 3BH-1-YANHU 20% off (expires Oct.29)
> Backcountryoutlet: 2X9-1-YEL9U *40% off* (expires Dec.31?)
> Backcountry: 3BG-1-AEMTB 20% off (expires Oct.29)
> 
> (not everything is guaranteed to be discounted)


Thanks legallyillegal, just got myself a new snowboard bag and a maintenance kit from Dogfunk (20% off!)


----------



## Guest

any of you guys use boardstar.com at all? seem to have decent deals. Not sure if they are legit or not.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq

druahp said:


> SIERRA SNOWBOARDS IS THE BEST.


A big hell yes to what this guy said.
i got an 08 jeremy jones with 08 unincs for under 400!!!!
free shipping.
no taxes.
and the kit got here in less than 3 days.
These guys are pretty B.A.


----------



## Guest

*Wow!*

I check Spadout - Outdoor Gear before anywhere else, they list the absolute lowest price on the net for boards, bindings, etc. from a bunch of different websites. Like Kayak.com but with snow.
and...
WHISKYMILITIA is AMAZING!!! I just bought Ride SPi DFC's for $80! Yeah, they're '08's, but there's no big changes and the colors are better anyway black/ice blue.


----------



## Guest

Outdoor Premier Gear
Focusing on new companies and products-- superior customer Service!!


----------



## Guest

I live in Canada and have ordered online within Canada from:

Alternative113.com
SourceBoards.com

Both get the double thumbs up. Great Service. Great Prices. Quick Shipping.

Afew others i've found in Canada but have yet to deal with are:

http://store.thinkempire.com
Extreme-Adrenaline.com


----------



## legallyillegal

Moosejaw.com is offering 20% off everything using coupon code *200*.

_Excluded Brands

This deal doesn't include anything from Adventure Station (GPS / Books / Maps), Burton, Baby Jogger, Red, Anon, Nixon, Patagonia, Special Blend, Forum, Foursquare, Mountain Hardwear, Western Mountaineering, Bugaboo, Bob, Libtech, Gnu, Roxy Snowboards, Merrell, Volcom, or Von Zipper. You can still buy stuff from all these places without the extra discount and some people actually prefer that.

This deal is only good through Thursday, the 6th, so please snap to._

http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBJDiQlBFmksrB7W3Ce$ZwSdkOz/doc.html


----------



## Guest

Hi, for UK boarders - Cool Rider Action Sports UK - Surf, Wakeboard, Snowboard, Skateboard, Mountain Board


----------



## Guest

Daddies board shop has 20% of everything this weekend only. I just picked up a 09 Never Summer Legacy R for 350.00. What a steal. If you need a board that is the place to go but the sale only goes through the weekend.


----------



## Guest

*Here's 2 I've not seen in the thread*

Forum Snowboards, Flow Snowboard Bindings | DC and 32 Snowboard Boots | Rome Snowboards and Holden Jackets
The guys & girls over at Boardparadise have been outstanding.
I've ordered from them twice for decks and bought other gear from them in the Boone store.
First time for a Lib Tech Dark Series 08 - Their site only updates like twice a day so I hit a bad time ordering at 3w am and they sold out before my order was processed. They made good on it even though it wasn't their fault and gave me 30% of the charge in store credit and discounted the deck I ended up getting (GNU Altered Genetics) AND the deck I got for my girl both by an extra 10%.
Second time I got DC boots and Rome Targa bindings. I had the option of a nice big fat discount on the boots or pay full price and get any other item of equal or lesser value for free. Targa bindings = $0
And the latest, I ordered one of the 09 Lib Tech Skate Banana (Got to choose the color, none of that random crap at other sites). Opted for the free shipping and got the deck in 2 days!

*EDIT* If you have any questions about their stuff on the weekend or can't get through to the site's customer service, I would suggest calling the Boone store and talking to the manager up there. Guy is a rider, really knowledgeable and if they don't know something up there he'll find out and get back with you pretty quick.

http://www.bergsskishop.com/:thumbsup:
Indie place, family owned but these guys are absolutely on top of it. They don't have the mega selection like House.com or some the others but I called them up looking for a specific and impossible to find pair of boots (NiDecker Eva BOA in a 5.5) for my girl. They were fast, courteous, and knowledgeable. And when they didn't know the answer to my question the guy got my info and said he'd take care of it and call me back. I expected to my get an email or hear from them days later. About an hour later one of their other guys call me back to give me an update and then gets the answer while he's on the phone with me. They couldn't get the boots I was looking for but he emediately started telling me options based on my criteria and then went on to list other companies and options for getting similar boots and even offered to look into getting them from the European/Asian market. The guy even kept me on the line talking to me while he chased down a co-worker and one of her friends who he knew wore boots smaller than a 6 to get their opinions and advise for me.
The second time I dealt with them it was through email and they were just as fast and knowledgeable. 
After that I'm definitely looking forward to doing some business with these guys.


----------



## Guest

Do Not Use Board Paridise Or Tightboards. They Are Crooks.


----------



## squishydonut

any more on-line retailer rebates/coupons?


----------



## Guest

*O2GearShop*

Anyone know anything about them? I read on a different site by some people that used them that they were horrible, bringing the rating down to a 7/10. How about people here? (If they were already posted, I must have missed them)


----------



## Guest

We've got some skate banana's up on our site-- Pitcrew Skateboard and Snowboard Shop

They're going fast!


----------



## Guest

anybody have info on Please wait... Redirecting


----------



## Guest

the skeptik said:


> Do Not Use Board Paridise Or Tightboards. They Are Crooks.


Oh really? I've only had that one problem with them and they made it right so I can't even say it was a bad experience. 
Why you say they're crooks?


----------



## Guest

Fallen Saint said:


> Oh really? I've only had that one problem with them and they made it right so I can't even say it was a bad experience.
> Why you say they're crooks?



In the 'search' box of this site, type in 'Tightboards Consumer Fraud Alert' and start reading.


----------



## Guest

Fallen Saint said:


> Oh really? I've only had that one problem with them and they made it right so I can't even say it was a bad experience.
> Why you say they're crooks?


 What Twix said. With that many complaints why would one take the chance when there are many other sites that handle their business in a professional and timely matter with great customer service. Tightboards can Suck my babymaker. Believe you me, I know people that got burned there and I will spread the anti-tightboard gospel until they shut down the internet.


----------



## Guest

Holy sh!t... I retract all previous statements. I guess I got lucky dealing with them. I know the local guys are solid but it looks like the company is either stupid, fraudulent or both. My apologies guys, you can believe that I won't be referring or doing business with them anymore. Thanks for opening my eyes.


----------



## legallyillegal

Live Search Cashback
They'll give you 12% cashback on Backcountry/Dogfunk, and 12.5% cashback on Backcountryoutlet.
Lots of other stores supported.
I wish I had known about this sooner.
(It will sometimes require a bit of hassle to get your credit to show up, but it works and is as legit as Microsoft can get)

Basically how it works is you'll use their link to go to the storefront, it will track your progress/purchase/whatever, you get credited after your purchase is made (hassle needed if it doesn't show up after a couple days), and then 60 days later (when the chargeback time period has expired) your funds will be released to you.


----------



## Daddies

Thought I would quick let you know that we are having a few sales and promos to get the season started. Right now there is a FREE Gift With Purchase On All Snowboards, Boots & Bindings. 

Any 2009 Snowboard = Free DaKine Cool Lock
Any 2009 Snowboard Bindings = Free DaKine Stubby Driver Tool
Any 2009 Snowboard Boots = Free DaKine Freeride Socks

No code or anything - we just put it in your box. It's that easy . . .

Email me if you have any questions: [email protected]

Thanks,
Sarah @ Daddies
Daddies Board Shop: Snowboard and Longboard Skateboard Shop: Sector 9 Longboards, Never Summer Snowboards, Gravity Skateboards, Salomon Snowboards, Rome Snowboards, Landyachtz Longboard Skateboards, Arbor Sports and More. - Home
Need Proof? Visit Our Customer Reviews


----------



## Guest

Alright so I got some sweet deals from this site!! Christysports.com
Its a site most people dont know about and the site itself is kind of cheezy but damn your lookin at some great deals! The shipping was fast and my board came in a few protective layers! check it!


----------



## Daddies

*Skip the Snow Show Special*

*Friday, November 14th- Monday, November 17th​*
*10% Off All Snowboards, Boots, Bindings & Outerwear​*
Avoid the crowds, the steez, the scene. Come into Daddies Board Shop or order online and get all of the 2009 gear at discounted prices. Take an additional 10% the already discounted prices on all snowboards, boots, boards and outerwear by Never Summer, Lib Tech, Arbor, Salomon, Rome, 686, Nikita, Volcom, Vans, Roxy and more.

*Limited to items in-stock. Cannot be applied to special orders.

*USE DISCOUNT ONLINE CODE: SKIPIT​*
*Don't forget the shipping is free too!*
Need Proof? Visit our Customer Reviews

*www.daddiesboardshop.com​*


----------



## Bagels

Has anyone bought anything from PortersTahoe?

Porters Sports Lake Tahoe - Burton Snowboard Bindings, Burton Bindings, Burton Snowboards, Burton Snowboard Boots, K2 Skis, Holden Clothing, Volcom Clothing, Burton Jackets


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

porters is good


----------



## Bagels

good, because I am thinking about ordering the K2 Darko Access boots from them in size 13. I tried the size 12 ones on and they were great, except my toes were curling. No stores around me(including most online stores) carry those in size 13. If they don't fit me, Porters will let me return them. I just wanted to make sure they are legit.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

yes been around for awhile


----------



## killclimbz

Porter's is completely legit. One of the better stores in the nation actually. The general manager of the shop is a member here. Tahoechappy I believe is his user name. You could easily message him with any questions you have about their biz and get some good help too.


----------



## Bagels

I have already emailed and gotten a response from him regarding their return policy.

He explained that the size 12 might not be too small, and told me how to determine if they fit right. But I know they were too small, unless I could heat mold the crap out of them. If the 13's do not fit, then I am getting the Forum Kicker SLR in size 12. Funny how there is such a huge difference in boot sizing.


----------



## Guest

Bagels said:


> I have already emailed and gotten a response from him regarding their return policy.
> 
> He explained that the size 12 might not be too small, and told me how to determine if they fit right. But I know they were too small, unless I could heat mold the crap out of them. If the 13's do not fit, then I am getting the Forum Kicker SLR in size 12. Funny how there is such a huge difference in boot sizing.


You might consider the half sizes. I had to go with a half size to get it snug enough that they were good when I broke them in.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

plus if you get a insole it takes up a half size!


----------



## legallyillegal

Anyone have any experiences with NorwaySports?


----------



## Bagels

I forgot to say that when I tried them on, they guy took the soles insoles out. They do not make 12 1/2. I think they were small enough on me where a 13 would fit nice.


----------



## Guest

*check out the deals*

This dude isn't a retailer, but check out his prices, HOLY SHIT! Fast shipping too, got my boots in 3 days

INSANE PRICES ON SNOWBOARD GEAR


----------



## shredder07

for all of my fellow canadians who are weary about shipping UPS from backcountry and all their sister sites: they take care of the 'hidden fees'. you pay for what you see when you buy the item and when it gets delivered, there is no COD included. i bought a pair of goggles from whiskeymilitia and a backpack from backcountry, and the only bad thing was it took 2 weeks to get here and the crappy exchange rate. 
also, their customer service is excellent because after doing their post purchase survey, i quickly got an e-mail apologizing for the reason i complained (UPS was a jip). i e-mailed the replier and within minutes he replied. even when my tracking info wasn't up to date, i e-mailed him back and got an almost instant reply. he advised me to call UPS which i did, and after telling the csr that i would take it through customs myself, she told me that they had already taken care of it. 
just wanted to share this because i kind of regretted making those purchases after researching and reading all the bad experiences people had with UPS shipping from the states to canada, but in the end, i didnt have to pay a cent to UPS
backcountry rules!


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

Dogfunk.com has got a 20% off damn-near-everything sale on right now for street and outer wear. Sadly, not snowboarding gear... but at least you get a deal on the steeze!


----------



## Guest

mag⋅net⋅ism;82969 said:


> Dogfunk.com has got a 20% off damn-near-everything sale on right now for street and outer wear. Sadly, not snowboarding gear... but at least you get a deal on the steeze!


You're so hot right now!


----------



## legallyillegal

Twix said:


> You're so hot right now!


Owen Wilson is nowhere near here, thus you are wrong.


----------



## Triple8Sol

*GOOD:*
Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews - Free shipping to U.S.
_Sierra Snowboard_ is my favorite of all online shops. Based in SF, CA they offer free shipping and no tax for anyone outside CA state. They always have killer deals throughout the season, especially on clothing and gear from previous season*s*. Yes, plural. They usually start discounting the current season's gear earlier than other retailers. This is the online store I've spent the most with over the years, from boots to glove liners. They have great/speedy customer service either phone or email, and process returns/exchanges very quickly.

Dogfunk.com: Snowboarding Clothing and Gear from Burton, Volcom, DC Shoe Co., RVCA, Nixon, Oakley, Vans, Reef, DAKINE, Forum, and Zoo York
_Dogfunk_ is my next favorite, and I've bought a bunch of stuff from them, from boots to outerwear. Based in Salt Lake City, UT they also offer free shipping and no tax for anyone outside UT. They have sales from time to time and discount codes other times for 10-20% off regular priced items. They are owned by Backcountry, same people that own WM, TD, SAC, CG. Fantastic customer service, with options of calling, live help online, or email. They process returns, refunds, and exchanges very quickly.

evo | Skis, Snowboards, Wakeboards, and Apparel
You guys should really checkout _Evo_. They are my favorite local shop, but their online inventory is completely separate from their retail store. I get charged tax, so I've only purchased from their physical store, not website. For all of you outside of WA state, checkout their Outlet section for killer deals and good selection.


*BAD:*
_The-House_ sucks, in my opinion. Their only good deals are on cheap stuff. Their prices on high-end boards, bindings, etc... can't come close to touching other sites. They send a catalog once in awhile, which I just throw in the recycling bin without a glance.

DO NOT ever buy anything from _Tightboards_ or their parent company, _Boardparadise_. Here's why: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/

Blue Tomato's prices seem very high for Americans, because of the strong Euro. Pro Boardshop seems pretty worthless, too.


----------



## legallyillegal

The-House, Pro Board Shop, and DJ's Board Shop are all The-House.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

Twix said:


> You're so hot right now!


Dogfunk.com! The Stash Sale - up to 30% off gear! Woot!

How you like me now?


----------



## Guest

Sierra Snowboard's 60% off Black Friday sale = win. Just picked up a RED Hi-Fi Audio Helmet for $52.99. This year's is $130, and I almost bought a non-audio one for $70 earlier today. WOOOOOO

Board? CHECK
Boots? CHECK
Helmet? CHECK

LET'S DO THIS


----------



## legallyillegal

BackcountryCorp does not price match, and thus does not want my business (not that they need it).

Big minus points.

(09 stuff)

Smith Hustle Helmet Matte Graphite (preferred) or Matte Black - size Medium
Smith Phenom Black Intersection w/ Sensor Mirror Lens
Skullcandy Holt/Hustle Single Shot Audio System (with the snaps) - size Medium - $15 at REI
or the twin tip system - $30 at REI

or

Smith Hustle Audio Helmet Matte Black (uses twin tip audio system)
Smith Phenom Black Intersection w/ Sensor Mirror Lens

Any stores willing to sell for around $195 shipped?


----------



## legallyillegal

Moosejaw.com sells items (that show up as in stock) that are actually not in stock (sounds familiar). They do not appear to use the Tightboards/BoardParadise store credit scam.

Moosejaw will price match, and includes a prepaid return label.


----------



## Guest

*Snowboarding Retailers in the Yahoo! Directory*

you can also check out the Snowboarding Retailers in the Yahoo! Directory, theres quite a selection. Here is the link Snowboarding Retailers in the Yahoo! Directory


----------



## Guest

check out this guy ----> eBay My World - activeoutlet on ebay. i bought some bindings from him, good prices with fast and free shipping.


----------



## Guest

first post..im a long time rider, and coordinate a snowboarding program here in Ontario..

came to the best place i thouht i could find an answer..im looking for a custom snowboarding helmet..a cool graphic or paint job..any idea where i could find this product? 

cheers guys and gals, ryan

(ps, kerplunk, is what we say to people who hit a kicker a little to slow..and land on the flats..)p


----------



## Daddies

*Custom Paint Job*

I know that we have had helmets custom painted (for downhill skateboarding and luge) by a guy that we know who does custom auto body painting so I would check a local auto body/custom hot rod shop and they will know someone with the painting skill and facilities to do a real professional job. That's my best suggestion and then it would be someone local to you.

Have a great season!
[email protected]


----------



## Guest

thanks, i called some stores today and eventually i realized thats who i need to contact..

is anyone else interested in customizing their helmet? or am i just a customization freak..?

i got a quote that it would cost around 70$ for any design and cheaper for a single color.

anyone interested?


----------



## legallyillegal

MooseJaw - 25% off everyting (excludes sale items) - coupon code *688*
REI - 20% off one item (restrictions), members only - coupon code *HOLMEM8*


----------



## Guest

*i ned a snowboard*

well i have been snowoarding for three years now this is my fourth year and im loking for a new board i have a ltd sinister 155 tat im willing to trade or sell. im lookin for like a forum or rome ride k2. if u have any suggestions of where i can get them for a descent price im not rich lol or u have one tat ur willing to sell or trade please reply to this post thank you


----------



## Guest

*20% off everything deal*

I recently bought discounted Type A Crown board from summitonline.com. It was originally $250, but with the discount and the 20% off deal they have going on right now, I got the price way down to $95.

Type A Crown Cap Snowboard

Make sure to use coupon "20offeverything." The coupon is good for anything on the site, so you can get 20% off your whole order, no matter what you buy.


----------



## Glade Ripper

COLORADOBOARDER.com : Snowboard Shop, Free Shipping, Best Selection Online, Buy From Guys Who Ride, Snowboards, Skateboards, Boots, Bindings, Jackets, Goggles, Burton, Volcom, ThirtyTwo, is a great site. They had a pair of Oakley Stockholm white polarized H.I. Amber lenses goggles for my girlfriend and no one else had them in stock, including Oakley. Also I ordered them around 1pm, and they were shipped about an hour later. Ordered Thursday received on Monday and that was with their free shipping from Colorado to NY! Great company, very friendly, great products, amazing contact via email about your shipment, and it came with a free $10 off my next $50 purchase plus I got about half a dozen sweet stickers. Awesome place. I recommend it!


----------



## Guest

Hi guys, I realize i'm new here but just wanted to share my most recent shopping experiences with these online retailers.

The Bad:
USOutdoor.com
I ordered a pair of Special Blend Shadow pants Sunday night. Website says it would take 1 to 2 days to process. I chose next day air delivery to have the pants here by Friday 12/17/08. Pants did not ship Monday, didn't ship yesterday. I gave them a call and was told they would ship either today, Friday at the latest because they are a little behind on order processing. A little? I paid for overnight shipping to have it here quick and get jacked, oh well. I asked for a discount on shipping but was told he couldnt do anything. I'm going to try again to get a discount. I think it's ridiculous, they could have at least posted on their website that the 1 to 2 day processing is not gauranteed.

The good:
Moosejaw.com
Ordered a crap load of stuff from them about 2 weeks ago with overnight shipping. The order came the very next day. Excellent customer service, excellent (very fast) order processing, excellent pricing if you use their coupon codes.

Evogear.com
Ordered some bindings with 2 day shipping, they came 2 days after I placed the order. Excellent customer service, excellent order processing.

Dogfunk.com
Ordered a jacket with next day shipping, jacket came the very next day. Excellent customer service, excellent order processing.

I honestly don't see why it would take more than 1 day to process an order. I used to work for an online business and we would bust our behinds to get stuff shipped out the same day an order was placed. Really dissapointed with usoutdoor.com. If you want your stuff fast and on time dont use these guys.


----------



## Guest

I searched the forum, but I didn't see anything on Christy Sports. I used to always run into their shops while I was in Colorado and their online site seems to have a pretty good selection as well. Last week I ordered new Rome Targa bindings for $199 with free shipping (ground, over $50) which was at least $40 cheaper than anywhere else for this years model. The shipping took as they said, 5-7 days (6 actually) and the processing and everything done on their end was done in one evening (I ordered them Thursday at 7:30 EST and they shipped Friday morning). Definitely happy with the level of service so far. Everything came in the original box in brand new shape with the warranty card and a sheet included for exchanges if necessary.

Also, they have a pretty cool clearance website with a small selection of last years gear for very good prices at Alpine Warehouse. 

Anyways, positive experience. Definitely would recomend.


----------



## snowjeeper

the-house.com

Ordered my wife an Atomic Fallen Angel 07/08. Great price, great shipping. Ordered it on Tuesday, showed up on Wednesday. And that was just with fedex ground. Brand new, no problems with the board so far at all.
5 thumbs up!


----------



## legallyillegal

Has anyone had any experience with OutdoorSportsGuys? (based out of New Mexico)


----------



## lesper4

I just purchesed a bunch of gear for my family (boards, bindings, boots). I got the stuff from buysnow.com, rei.com, the-house.com, evogear.com, and buckmans.com. Everything worked out well and was shipped fast. i may have to return some bindings though because i dont think they fit the boot but other then that i am a happy shopper.


----------



## markee

Has anyone had any experience with rememberdelaware? I see on the first post that one person has made a testimonial, but 1 quote isn't exactly comforting.


----------



## Jenzo

markee said:


> Has anyone had any experience with rememberdelaware? I see on the first post that one person has made a testimonial, but 1 quote isn't exactly comforting.


ug, well they have good customer service but I wasn't overly impressed with their Canadian shipping practices.. they let my order sit for 2 weeks (I assumed it was shipped, as it was marked as shipped, UPS... which usually takes a couple days from anywhere in the US)... so after 2 weeks still nothing, so I contacted them and they said "they ship all Canadian orders at once to avoid duty" ok.. well thanks for telling me, I would have rather paid duty then stuck without the item I wanted for a month.
If dogfunk/backcountry can combine duty with UPS why can't rememberdelaware? (and everywhere else for that matter.. we have more snow in Canada ffs respect bishes ;p )


----------



## legallyillegal

BackcountryCorp ships a lot more to Canada than RememberDelaware.

more trucks = less delay


----------



## Jenzo

legallyillegal said:


> BackcountryCorp ships a lot more to Canada than RememberDelaware.
> 
> more trucks = less delay


I guess, but I order from smaller companies all the time and get fast shipping, well its no big deal just they should tell the customer whats up, which they said they were going to do when I complained


----------



## Guest

*Evo Gear*

evogear.com absolutely the best out there. Never late! If you have any problem they'll give you store credit !!! Highly recommended. i have purchased over twenty items from them everyone has been on time or early!!! i ordered i Wakeboard vest from them and put a two day shipping on it knowing that i'd be leaving in two days and they had it delivered to me that morning at 7:00 before i left. Amazing service!!!!! Best on the WEB


----------



## legallyillegal

So I took a chance with OutdoorSportsGuys.com, and ordered some boots and wax.

Processing was quick; I'll see how everything is when the shipment arrives (shipped free via UPS).

Current coupon codes:

XMAS10 Get *10% off* any purchase of *$100* or more. no Restrictions!

XMAS15 Get *15%* off any purchase of *$175* or more. no Restrictions!

HOLI25 Get *25% off* any purchase of *$200* or more. no Restrictions!

09 K2 Darko Access: $199.99, take 15% off and you get $169.99
09 K2 Darko Access + Dakine Cold Wax: $211.99, take 25% off and you get *$158.99*


----------



## Jenzo

legallyillegal said:


> So I took a chance with OutdoorSportsGuys.com, and ordered some boots and wax.
> 
> Processing was quick; I'll see how everything is when the shipment arrives (shipped free via UPS).
> 
> Current coupon codes:
> 
> XMAS10 Get *10% off* any purchase of *$100* or more. no Restrictions!
> 
> XMAS15 Get *15%* off any purchase of *$175* or more. no Restrictions!
> 
> HOLI25 Get *25% off* any purchase of *$200* or more. no Restrictions!
> 
> 09 K2 Darko Access: $199.99, take 15% off and you get $169.99
> 09 K2 Darko Access + Dakine Cold Wax: $211.99, take 25% off and you get *$158.99*



Aren't you in Van? How'd you get free shipping from em?


----------



## legallyillegal

Package Express


----------



## Jenzo

legallyillegal said:


> Package Express


Nice........


----------



## Guest

i've been shoppin with suburban blend for over 10 years, never had a problem. rider owned, rider operated, no question that hittin up a vet for yr gear is the way to go for core gear.... shoptheblend.com SUBURBAN BLEND - Snowboard - Skateboard Gear and Apparel


----------



## legallyillegal

Moosejaw.com: use coupon code *674* when ordering a sale-priced item for 15% off


----------



## RVM

I took a chance with Al's Sporting Goods in Logan, UT. They had some pretty bad reviews on Yahoo but that mostly referenced their in-store personnel. I was able to get the last pair of 2009 DC Judge boots they had for $169.95 shipped. So far, their customer service via e-mail and phone has been fantastic (typical reply time for e-mail was less than an hour and never on hold for more than a few seconds with the phone) and the processing was fast (item shipped out on the same day I ordered it). UPS has it set to be delivered on Monday, but if I had ordered the boots one day earlier I think it would have been here the next day. I'm in CA. 

I'll update when I receive the boots, but I can't imagine that there will be any issues, considering they are new-in-box.


----------



## Guest

oct6454 said:


> evogear.com absolutely the best out there. Never late! If you have any problem they'll give you store credit !!! Highly recommended. i have purchased over twenty items from them everyone has been on time or early!!! i ordered i Wakeboard vest from them and put a two day shipping on it knowing that i'd be leaving in two days and they had it delivered to me that morning at 7:00 before i left. Amazing service!!!!! Best on the WEB


Ordered a pair of Smith Goggles from EVO and they shipped very quickly via ground! Perfect transaction.


----------



## RVM

Update:

Received my boots yesterday. I'm stoked. They got here quick and what can I say, they're new-in-box.

A+ for Al's.





RVM said:


> I took a chance with Al's Sporting Goods in Logan, UT. They had some pretty bad reviews on Yahoo but that mostly referenced their in-store personnel. I was able to get the last pair of 2009 DC Judge boots they had for $169.95 shipped. So far, their customer service via e-mail and phone has been fantastic (typical reply time for e-mail was less than an hour and never on hold for more than a few seconds with the phone) and the processing was fast (item shipped out on the same day I ordered it). UPS has it set to be delivered on Monday, but if I had ordered the boots one day earlier I think it would have been here the next day. I'm in CA.
> 
> I'll update when I receive the boots, but I can't imagine that there will be any issues, considering they are new-in-box.


----------



## Guest

*the house BAD*

If your in Canada I'd say watch out for the-house.com, while they have a huge selection of stuff their customer service is absolute bollocks, I sent them about 4 or 5 e-mails with questions about my stuff and no response. They also DO NOT tell you about customs fees or the exchange rate. I ordered a M6 jacket and oakley gloves and ended up paying a extra 90 bucks! due to conversion rate and customs fees. On top of that the wrist gator on my jacket broke the first day using  they have this "absolute customer service" stuff on their website, balls to that I say.

0 out 5 starts from me


----------



## lesper4

i had a great experiance with tehm...why didnt you just call them instead of emails? actually i ordered 2 bindings and one pairs of boots and a board. i canceled the board but the discount still applied to one of the bindings and instead of getting last years binding i got this years, what a steal.


----------



## Guest

Anybody know how Blackholeboards.com is? I'm hesitant to pull the trigger because I've never heard of it before. Lemme know if you know anything about them, thanks!


----------



## Guest

*www.BLAZESKINS.com*

May I suggest visiting our website, BlazeSkins.com Coming Soon!

We sell skins, which is a vinyl that covers your whole snowboard or skis. It protects your gear and gives a new cool look. Our prices are the best on the market and our quality is top notch. Add us on Facebook, YouTube and/or MySpace for great online offers! [email protected]

Thanks! 

David Malette.


----------



## Guest

*Ecboardco.com?*

Anybody has any experience with (or hearsay about) ecboardco.com?? There is something about the look & feel of the site that makes me hesitate, but they seem to have a lot of good stuff..


----------



## Matuuh

Does anyone know a site that ships to Euroupe Estonia or Finland and a site that you can trust .
Oh , it should have Forum Destroyer 154 wide.


----------



## Matuuh

Alright, going to buy Forum Destroyer and Ride DH snowboard from Sierrasnowboards hopefully they'll get to finland safely and quickly ^^.


----------



## Guest

*Manufacturers and retailers list*

Hey, I have a question,
I was going to buy a board for both snowboarding and kiteboarding. I found over 60 retailers on KiteNuts.com. Kitesurfing, Kiteboarding, Snowkiting social network - Home but I'm not sure if kite board and snow board are the same. 

Can anybody tell me ?


----------



## Guest

moona said:


> Hey, I have a question,
> I was going to buy a board for both snowboarding and kiteboarding. I found over 60 retailers on KiteNuts.com. Kitesurfing, Kiteboarding, Snowkiting social network - Home but I'm not sure if kite board and snow board are the same.
> 
> Can anybody tell me ?


i can i can! heh

there are some snowkite specific snowboards out there, but they are very rare & usually quite expensive. i can't even recall who makes them.

i've made a few snowkiting trips over the last handful of years and everyone on boards just makes sure they have a symmetrical twin tip board, as you'll spend nearly 100% of your time on your heelside edge only, traversing back and forth across the wind. toeside is extremely dangerous because then the kite is behind you & a gust of wind will rip you off your edge and put you right on your head in a split second.

the reason for a symmetrical twin tip is so that it is exactly as easy to make turns to tack up & down wind in either direction of travel across the wind.

for symmetrical twin tips, we have 2 different models available in multiple sizes for a total of 8 different symmetrical twin tip boards in our lineup. and as stated in the for sale portion of the forum, we ship for free to any snowboardingforum.com members. 8)


----------



## Guest

Stay away from Boardparadise!!!!!

I bought some Rome bindings that where supposed to be in stock. 5 days later I get a email saying I have store credit to the website. The email was not clear why I did not receive my bindings. I had to call for them to refund me. Up until now, the site still says the bindings are still in stock. 

It gets better. 2 days later I was browsing Ebay and saw the bindings I wanted again. Clicked on buy now and paid for them. Guess who sent me the receipt for my payment? Boardparadise selling on ebay under a different name. Guess what happened a couple days later? I get a email saying the bindings arent in stock. Now Im awaiting 2 refunds from the same poorly run place.


----------



## Kapn.K

*easternboarder.com*

Good selection. They even added some schwag(skate and a snowboard dvd).


----------



## legallyillegal

revhi said:


> Stay away from Boardparadise!!!!!
> 
> I bought some Rome bindings that where supposed to be in stock. 5 days later I get a email saying I have store credit to the website. The email was not clear why I did not receive my bindings. I had to call for them to refund me. Up until now, the site still says the bindings are still in stock.
> 
> It gets better. 2 days later I was browsing Ebay and saw the bindings I wanted again. Clicked on buy now and paid for them. Guess who sent me the receipt for my payment? Boardparadise selling on ebay under a different name. Guess what happened a couple days later? I get a email saying the bindings arent in stock. Now Im awaiting 2 refunds from the same poorly run place.


Post your experience here.


----------



## T.J.

*the good, and the bad.*

#1. tactics.com is awesome. They had exactly what i wanted, in stock, at price that beat some of the bigger online retailers and their shipping was pretty quick. 5 star experience and i will order from them again.


#2. and now the bad. zumiez. let me first start out by saying i should have known better. in fact, i did know better but i did it anyway so shame on me i guess. i ordered some burton cap straps from zumiez.com (by way of google shopping, no i dont regularly cruise their site) to upgrade my older missions. they were on sale for uber cheap so i pulled the trigger. got the confimation email saying they got my order and i would get another email when they shipped. 4 days go by and no email. so i look at their hours and send their CS dept an email. hours go by with no response. finally get an email back from their automated system saying that the item is out of stock and back ordered. still nothing back from CS. now i have to call and cancel my order. moral of the story. they dont carry what the website has in stock and thier customer service is terrible.


----------



## Guest

SierraSnowboard has 50% off their 2009 gear. Get it while it's hot. BTW, I've dealt with them twice now, nothing but good service.


----------



## legallyillegal

Moosejaw.com - up to 70% off, including the NS Premier 157 or 163 for $350


----------



## plo

has anyone dealt with boardersmall.com ?


----------



## Guest

American Explosion


----------



## Guest

*new site with great prices*

We've launched a new site today. Unique stuff and great prices. Do a search for the Nomis Snowboard...

American Explosion


----------



## legallyillegal

Any reason why all your stuff is under the MFM umbrella?


----------



## mOnky

So, I just received an email from buysnow.com & my order was denied since they realized they DON'T have the Skate Banana 148. I've been talking to the guys @ buysnow & they've all been helpful.. hopefully, my CC will not be charged since it didn't get shipped
However, I have just ordered the SB 148 (Yellow/Black) from waverave for $423 .. but i really wanted the (Yellow/Green) 

this was posted before in another thread..
thought i post this here also since we're talking about online retailers anyways


----------



## Guest

Hi Illegal,

Marc and I have been great friends for about 17 years, hooked him up with his first board, and have been friends and worked together ever since. We launched with the brands that we are affiliated with, and will start to add one new brand per week... hopefully we get your favorite onboard soon.


----------



## SB4L

I am looking to order online for my first time, a pair of Vans BFB boots. Backcountry has them for $119, which is much cheaper than in town.

My question is: are there any Canadians on here that have had good/bad experiences ordering online? In the past I have found it is usually a pain in the A$$, and most shops don't even ship up here.


----------



## Guest

hiya
has anyone tried Ski Equipment, Ski Apparel, Snowboarding Gear, Watersports| Bahnhof Sports?
Are they legit?


----------



## mOnky

Just received my Vans Cirro from evogear yesterday..
I would've liked the shipping to have been faster (actually shipped out 2 days after the order was placed). However, my order did arrive on said date.
So i can say at this moment everything went well & i would most likely be ordering from them again.


----------



## RVM

I ordered a set of red Union Forces from Evo last Friday. Sierra was out of my size in any color so I called Evo and despite the fact their pricematch policy requires that the item be exactly the same and in stock, they matched and beat the price anyway. I got a brand new set of '09 Union Forces for $93.62 shipped. 

Great customer service and attitude from the staff.


----------



## Guest

For really sick discounts check out Stupidly marked down deals from Brociety.com: Burton Wheelie Gig Bag
they are basically like whiskeymilitia execpt all the sell is snowboarding stuff. 
You can get a ton a good stuff for like 70% off


----------



## Guest

Strife said:


> here's a update.
> 
> I got the boots from snocon, but they were 2 different sizes, so I sent them back, took about 2 weeks to get a refund. :\ nice people, but the refund could have come sooner.
> 
> I found the same boots from a site called || RIPTANK - Snow - Wake - Skate ||. They showed up in a couple days, and were perfect. I also called them on the phone before ordering and they were friendly and answered all my questions. I would order from both sites again, but I would go to riptank first.



I just got a ridiculously stupid deal on some Celsius CLS8 boots ($77!) at this Riptank site, so I'm crossing my fingers that everything will turn out. I'll post back maybe next week to let people know. They appear to be okay though.

Also ordered some stuff from Christy's and Sierra in the last week and it looks like those packages should arrive end of the week-ish....but these places are more known so I'm not sweatin' those deals.


----------



## Guest

*Tightboards.com*

I have had good luck with Tightboards.com when I ordered a GNU board last year...I thought that they had a good selection of harder to find brands (jeenyus, GNU, etc.) and they still had the bindings I wanted (flux)...so it made sense to go with them. Plus the price was like 30 bucks cheaper than anywhere else I could find. I got it them the mail fast..no trouble. Tightboards.com did me right. Good luck!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

mimid123 said:


> I have had good luck with Tightboards.com when I ordered a GNU board last year...I thought that they had a good selection of harder to find brands (jeenyus, GNU, etc.) and they still had the bindings I wanted (flux)...so it made sense to go with them. Plus the price was like 30 bucks cheaper than anywhere else I could find. I got it them the mail fast..no trouble. Tightboards.com did me right. Good luck!


First post and talking up the one site everyone on here has put down because it sucks? Is this Linc?


----------



## Guest

Thank you for sharing all the establishment where we can get nice equipment in a very reasonable price. I cannot wait to slide my own snowboard.


----------



## Guest

You're alright mitcy. I like the cut of your jib.


Okay, got all my stuff last week. No problems with any of it.

Sierra - Norcal to Washington - arrived in maybe 2 days. Smooth transaction and the quickest to ship.

Christy's - Colorado to Washington - arrived a day or two after Sierra. No complaints.

Riptank - Texas to Washington - shipping definitely took the longest (like a week+) but I'm still happy with their service overall. A few of the items I ordered weren't in stock so they had to change the order and send a smaller one out, but it was just snowboard boots and a bunch of cheap clearance items like beanies, so I didn't get a couple of beanies and a backpack or w/e but the boots and the other crap was still there and that's the most important thing. I got a killer deal on the boots and they look legit so I'm still pretty stoked. 

I'd order from any of these places again.


----------



## m_jel

SB4L said:


> I am looking to order online for my first time, a pair of Vans BFB boots. Backcountry has them for $119, which is much cheaper than in town.
> 
> My question is: are there any Canadians on here that have had good/bad experiences ordering online? In the past I have found it is usually a pain in the A$$, and most shops don't even ship up here.


Empire has them for $150 CAD. Empire Skateboards-Snowboards || store.thinkempire.com - Vans BFB Its only 5% tax, so you're saving money with the exchange and duties and shipping costs by buying them from empire, and the slowest i've gotten something from them was 3 days after i ordered. The earliest was the next day when I ordered during the morning/early afternoon


----------



## Guest

SB4L said:


> My question is: are there any Canadians on here that have had good/bad experiences ordering online? In the past I have found it is usually a pain in the A$$, and most shops don't even ship up here.


Try Boardzone.com, a Canadian retailer. They're running some killer deals right now, too. I got a great deal on a jacket from them a couple years ago. I changed my mind (due to the color) and returned it; it was one of the easiest online returns I've ever made. It came with a pre-printed pre-paid return label...I slapped the label on the box, mailed the box, and was refunded the entire amount for the jacket, minus a flat $5 return shipping fee.

Last year, Boardzone shutdown their US website and warehouse, but I just visited their Canadian website and they're now shipping globally. Good news for all of us!

Note for US customers: According to the website, the product prices are in Canadian dollars only. I'm not sure how/when it converts to US dollars when placing an order. Might want to use a currency converter to see what the price is in US dollars in advance.

Snowboarding with Boardzone


----------



## Guest

*www.alternative113.com*

Find all you need right there : Snowboard, Skateboard. Détaillant autorisé des produits BURTON en ligne.
They are over the top ! 

The shipping is fast wich is a great thing !!

All men's and women's are 40%off and more. 

Great site !


----------



## Guest

Artec Snowboards


----------



## Guest

Ya you should add boardzone.com. It has great prices right now and it ship in canadian dollars. I just bought my new rome artifact from the site


----------



## BarrettDSP

TheFind - Shopping Search - Every Store. Every Product. All At Once.

This is a great site that you put in what you are looking for and it searches hundreds of sites for that item. It can really save you lots of time in trying to find the site with the lowest price for that item. I've used it to find the lowest price of a specific board and binding I was looking for and it was great.


----------



## Guest

*RosaSnow.com*

This site doesn't have boards but some sweet outdoor wear. I loved it because it was very reliable and I got my stuff quickly! Check it out and if it isn't for you let someone you know who may enjoy it!! I even had some questions on items and whomever I spoke with was very helpful and personable.


----------



## Guest

*Shreddingbetty.com*

I've bought stuff from shreddingbetty before. They only sell women's snowboard gear and they have a pretty wide selection. I've noticed that they keep adding brands every season. When I called them, they could answer a lot of questions about women's gear that I have found some of the guys shops can't. The girl I spoke to was really nice and she helped me find a really good snowboard. Plus, they ship free if your order is big enough and they will match a price if you call them with a deal you've seen on another site. 

Women's snowboard, snowboard bindings, snowboarding jackets and pants, goggles, etc.


----------



## Guest

Agridulce said:


> I've bought stuff from shreddingbetty before. They only sell women's snowboard gear and they have a pretty wide selection. I've noticed that they keep adding brands every season. When I called them, they could answer a lot of questions about women's gear that I have found some of the guys shops can't. The girl I spoke to was really nice and she helped me find a really good snowboard. Plus, they ship free if your order is big enough and they will match a price if you call them with a deal you've seen on another site.
> 
> Women's snowboard, snowboard bindings, snowboarding jackets and pants, goggles, etc.


Oh! I've shopped at shreddingbetty before too. I am in Canada and they were great about shipping my snowboard to me. They seem to have some harder to find stuff - like those skullcandy tokidoki collaboration headphones. I've noticed that there are not a lot of people talking about stuff for girls on here. what's up with that?


----------



## cold gold kb

yep tactics are great i rang ther support at wee hours here down under here, top class, all products as advertised, shipping was sweet one of the cheapest ive found online and was here within 5 days a+++++++++++++++, also Salty Peaks Snowboard Shop - specialty snowboarding gear since 1987 got sum gear from them, payment was bit dear, but told ther hooking up ther visa or paypal, apart from that gear got here in 5 days too, and top service n support.


----------



## Guest

In the UK and Europe Two Seasons. Huge range of Lib Tech (including *skate bananas*) Gnu, Burton, Ride, K2, Union, Capita etc all to go online very soon.


----------



## Guest

*2010 Lib Tech Snowboards*

Check out snowboard connection for all the new 2010 Lib Tech boards


----------



## Bizzybox

I hope this is the right place to ask this, but has anyone dealt with ecboardco.com? and are they legit?


----------



## legallyillegal

everything on Backcountryoutlet is 50% off until July 28 using coupon code 4E2-1-QMDMQ


----------



## m_jel

legallyillegal said:


> everything on Backcountryoutlet is 50% off until July 28 using coupon code 4E2-1-QMDMQ


thanks for that, i'll check it out and see if i need anything instead of a measley want


----------



## Guest

Just came across site called "Mt Everest" Mount Everest Ski Snowboard Shop | Snowboards, Skis, Outerwear Using the code "snow" you get 10% off an order, but for some reason the K2 Forumla bindings (Black/Large) went from $100 down to $82, so a good deal for any looking for those at a cheap price


----------



## Guest

druahp said:


> SIERRA SNOWBOARDS IS THE BEST.


Amen Brother


----------



## FLuiD

legallyillegal said:


> everything on Backcountryoutlet is 50% off until July 28 using coupon code 4E2-1-QMDMQ


I have bought a few boards from BC and their deal sites... This last sale I had a coupon and used the sale to snag up a super cheap Nitro Sub Pop. Can't wait to butter some bread!!!


----------



## legallyillegal

All Option snowboards (as well as Palmer and Santa Cruz but who cares about those) are 70% off on Sierra.

$90 noodle? $96 jib/parkstick? Hell yes!


----------



## m_jel

legallyillegal said:


> All Option snowboards (as well as Palmer and Santa Cruz but who cares about those) are 70% off on Sierra.
> 
> $90 noodle? $96 jib/parkstick? Hell yes!


thanks for the heads up


----------



## DC5R

Soooooo tempted to pick up one of those Option boards!!


----------



## Guest

Sierra Snowboard and REI (best return policy)


----------



## legallyillegal

Bing (formerly Live Search) Cashback is offering 2X the cashback for a limited time - up to 44% for Backcountry.com and its related sites.


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*On-Line Shops Run by People Who Know The Business*

The Jib Shop, Winter Divas and Grometz

If you want to know more about the guy behind these shops check out Shay Border's blog at Shayboarder.com

Because I work in the industry I can be pretty opinionated about retailers - especially on-line dealers...most of those opnions I will keep to myself 

The big thing you want to consider when you are purchasing gear, whether it is on-line or in a brick-and-mortar shop is to make sure they know their business. Running an on-line shop is more than just mailing out product on time - you want to know that you will be protected/covered for warranty issues etc.

With that said my FAVORITE on-line shops are the ones I work for They know their stuff, they've been in the business since 1970 and carry product based on the input of our entire staff of riders.

The Jib Shop is dedicated to anyone who loves to crank on the mountain - the more extreme the better

Winter Divas is dedicated to all chicks on the hill from small to tall

Grometz is dedicated to the little rippers - everyone deserves good equipment

We'd love to have your input on the sites - we want to build a site that is easy for you to use with the product you want...so give us feed back and let us know what we can do for you!


----------



## Guest

socal2009 said:


> Sierra Snowboard and REI (best return policy)


Agree. Plus great sales.


----------



## Guest

I have had both good and bad experiences buying online. The good ones are always hassle free with good prices and perhaps most importantly, quick shipping. I have also had terrible experiences which included receiving the incorrect items and companies not shipping for weeks at a time. These were all things that I took into consideration before starting my own online store Boards4All
We have been in business since the late 80's and our brick and motar location has a great reputation locally. We apply the same effort and dedication to our online store. We have knowledgable staff, all of whom ride, and are always available to answer questions you might have. Customer service is vital to a business's success, especially online, so we are only too happy to assist with problems and or warranty claims. We ship every day too because there is nothing worse than buying something online and then sitting around waiting, knowing that it has not yet been shipped.
As the owner, one might well want to accuse me of being just a little biased, so come and check us out and decide for yourself!
Cheers
Rory
Boards4All


----------



## Glade Ripper

SaltyPeaks.com has done good by me so far on my last purchase. Got some Ride Alpha MVMNT (last years) and not only were they super discounted, which all of last years stuff is, but they had my size and shipped them same day that I placed my order. Free shipping and they should be here in 6 days.


----------



## legallyillegal

If you have the code, the Capita Sierrascope FK is $300. That's the best 2010 deal.


----------



## FLuiD

I HATE INTERNET SHOPPING AND DAMN COUPON CODES! Argh... Needed a new edge tool and got 2010 Black/White Wildstyle 390's and 2010 Green Force's...


----------



## DC5R

wow...baller :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

FLuiD said:


> I HATE INTERNET SHOPPING AND DAMN COUPON CODES! Argh... Needed a new edge tool and got 2010 Black/White Wildstyle 390's and 2010 Green Force's...


Share codes please...


----------



## coolguykris

Porters Tahoe and sierra snowboard!!!


----------



## Guest

2010 snowboards now in. Everything from Lib Tech skate banana's, Capita Horrorscope FK's, Burton Custom ICS, K2 Slayblades to Ride DH's. Also Union Bindings!


----------



## Guest

For England Kite Surfing Shop | Snowboards | wakeboarding | Surf lessons | Dakine the owner is a manic snowboarder and all last years stuff is cheap,plus the pound is weak so its cheaper anyways.


----------



## Guest

*Local NYC online shop*

Here is my shop, thought I would just toss it out there. Skis, Snowboards, North Face, Spyder and Apparel

We carry burton, k2, volkl, oakley, spy, anon and many other well known brands.

We also offer free shipping with every purchase over $100


----------



## lilfoot1598

I really like REI for their sales prices and return policy. Just bought a pair of '09 K2 Virtue bindings online for $35 (retail at $179.99).  Had them shipped to my local REI store, so free shipping as well. My other binding are Ride Vxn, which I bought at REI late last season for $24 (retail for around $150). I also bought a snowboard there a year ago, hated it, returned it in June for a full refund. :thumbsup:


----------



## legallyillegal

Sierra Trading Post

Subscribe to their DealFlyer and instantly receive a 20% off coupon just for subscribing.

Current DealFlyer discount is an extra 30% off coupon (one coupon at a time though), which applies at discount (i.e. Smith Phenoms for $56, Oakley Crowbars for $49).


----------



## Guest

Been hitting a few of the European shops recently as rate of exchange seems to make for some good deals, especially for the UK pound to dollar, either that or I got some nice discount 

Blue Tomato Online Shop, shopped here, good fast service, but shipping seemed to be expensive

Snowboard clothing | Beannies | Bandanas | Tshirts | Hoodies found this on a post on here that dissapeared, bought some Advita t's from the link to it and got loads big die cut stickers and a free shop t, shipping was about $US 7

And another one which I cant seem to find, but will post when I do


----------



## ColinHoernig

I just want to give a :thumbsup: to The House Boardshop and Evogear. I've bought almost all of my gear from them and they have been super kind and have hooked up up multiple times. Great shops.


----------



## jordan2734

good idea for the list and thank you. I had never been to any of these sites other than sierra. Tactics had a good price on a jacket and I ordered it a couple days ago. I will probably continue to get gear online for the most part when I need it, cus it seems to be much cheaper than the specialized shops that jack up the prices.


----------



## konasunset

I am a blogger but also an avid boarder in snow, street, and water. I have a cool blogsite called Spirit-Tech Solutions and I will be doing articles and reviews as well as compiling resources for us extreme athletes. If you are looking for something you can't find... chances are that one of my sponsors has it. Happy shredding everyone. Stay in touch I am looking to network with cool boarders and also collaborate in the future on art and music projects... and boarding adventures. Peace. -J.


----------



## snowshredder

I like all those sites but must say that I ifind the best deals at Tightboards.com


----------



## Guest

alaric said:


> EternalSnow.com
> A lot of people recommend this site. I've always gotten my products quickly, and in one piece... but they haven't always been the products I've ordered. I've called them up, and sorted things out quickly and easily, but the original shipment should have my stuff in it!
> *4 out of 5 stars
> *****


Gotta say, while 4 out of 5 ain't bad, it still hurts. What honestly hurts more, though, is reading straight through 25 pages of this thread, and not seeing another mention of us.

Gonna have to throw it out there and say: "send me a PM and lemme know why!"

After being with Eternal for 12 years, I will admit I have had little to no interaction with any other online shop. I can't comment on how they work, their customer service, etc. What I can comment on is that we've been online since 1998, and we've been in Sparks, Nevada, just over the hill from all the Tahoe resorts since 1997 for one reason - we are a rider-owned and operated boardshop. We're not an online sports store, not a conglomeration, don't operate multiple sites, we're a small-town snowboard shop with a big warehouse full of gear.

Sure, we make mistakes like shipping the wrong items occasionally, who doesn't. Unfortunately, one of those mistakes was obviously sent to the reviewer. The truth is, it happens. So far this year, one of our shipping guys hasn't yet figured out the difference between the Capita Hoororscope FK and Capita Ultrafear FK. Bunch of errors on that one. He's working through that, and he's on a Lib Tech Skate Banana so my theory is he's trying to bring down his board's top competition this year.

Anyway, I took over THE web dude position last October. THE web dude. I hope you can understand that I am running the online show for Eternal, while most of our competitors have a staff to handle the job. What's that saying about us? Well, that we're small, I guess. Nonetheless, there's not a person that works at the warehouse store or our new little brick-and-mortar-only store that doesn't have a stable of snowboards, and doesn't start fighting Monday morning to get a place in line for our local mountain shop passes the following weekend. We all ride, it is a requirement for employment at the shop. We also don't carry a thing we don't want ourselves. Every staff member hits the demos, riding as much of next year's decks, bindings, and boots as possible, and all relate our experience back to our buyer.


So, what's it gonna take to get my company on your minds more? Let me know. Seriously. 


Long-ass post over. If you read it all, thanks.


----------



## ColinHoernig

eternalsnow.com said:


> ...long-ass post was here...
> 
> 
> Long-ass post over. If you read it all, thanks.


I've ordered from you guys before, got my stuff quick too, and yes, it was what I ordered, so I give you guys 5 stars, no doubt.


----------



## Guest

ColinHoernig said:


> I've ordered from you guys before, got my stuff quick too, and yes, it was what I ordered, so I give you guys 5 stars, no doubt.


thanks man. :thumbsup:

(much shorter-ass post this time )


----------



## tomtom88

snowshredder said:


> I like all those sites but must say that I ifind the best deals at Tightboards.com


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...nt/4254-tightboards-consumer-fraud-alert.html


----------



## Guest

tomtom88 said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...nt/4254-tightboards-consumer-fraud-alert.html


Wow.


This is why we don't use automated online card processing.

And 30 days for a refund? 30 days for your card to reflect it is one thing, but 30 days for a shop to issue the refund? Seriously? That's BS.


----------



## legallyillegal

tightboards is a House shop now


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


> tightboards is a House shop now


That is the impression we were under - especially after the last Snowboard Magazine (Or Transworld) ads showed up together, identical.

So, The House, ProBoardshop, TightBoards, BoardParadise - any others under that umbrella.

Small, privately (rider) owned, online shops like us are becoming very few, and very far between.


----------



## RomeBeta32

I buy from eternalsnow.com now and again. Lately have been watching the steal of the day. Mad good deals every day, for sure! I have eternalsnow.com stickers on my board. Rep eternalsnow.com over zumiez any day.


----------



## Guest

RomeBeta32 said:


> I buy from eternalsnow.com now and again. Lately have been watching the steal of the day. Mad good deals every day, for sure! I have eternalsnow.com stickers on my board. Rep eternalsnow.com over zumiez any day.


thanks brotha. steal of the day is where it's at. Burton Gore-Tex gloves for him and her today - $26.

just throwing in an edit cause i don't think we compare to zumiez. we're small time.


----------



## sse9011

Eternal snow looks awesome anyways i live in canada does it send to canada? And can i pay for duties before it's sent? Cuz evogear has that stuff they calculate and i pay like 70 bucks they all are responsible for duties and customs and shit.


----------



## Guest

RomeBeta32 said:


> I buy from eternalsnow.com now and again. Lately have been watching the steal of the day. Mad good deals every day, for sure! I have eternalsnow.com stickers on my board. Rep eternalsnow.com over zumiez any day.


best shop period and their store here in reno is massive..


----------



## Frankhead

i was really happy with leroysboardshop.com for the main reason they went out of their way to help me get what i wanted


----------



## Guest

*My Favorite Retailers*

*Dog Funk*
I have ordered boards, boots and accessories from these guys. Fast shipping, great service, good prices. Great online retailer - I use for a lot of my gear
*4 out of 5
*

*Snowboard Connection*
Awesome Boardshop, great to deal with, extremely fast shipping, great closeout deals!
*4.5 out of 5
*

*The House*
Will match prices, ordered a board and bindings from here. Good to deal with, friendly reps. Lots of free stickers!! My personal favorite!
*5 out of 5
*

*Pro Boardshop*
Fair Prices, was recommended by a friend, a little slow on shipping but everything came in one piece. 
*3.5 out of 5
*

*Snowboard Academy*
Great learn "how to snowboard" and shred the park like a pro videos! Recommended from a friend and it made a huge difference on jibing rails! I would recommend to any and everyone!


----------



## Guest

*Xtreme Adrenaline Boardshop*

I have been Buying stuff from Xtreme Adrenaline Boardshop Xtreme Adrenaline Boardshop :: Outerwear, Streetwear, Snowboard and Skateboard for a couple of years now and I have always had excellent customer service and quick shipping. They get back to you when you email them and quick too. lots of other sites don't even respond to your emails but XA actually cares about their customers. They have become good friends


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys.
This is not purely a snowboard store as such, but I picked up a nice Burton Duece board for less than 200 bucks at Sierra Trading Post – Great Deals. Great Brands.. They have quite a bit of other gear too, and they have daily specials. I only had to wait a couple of days for my board. If you know exactly what you want, this site is handy.


----------



## NoLuckDan

*THE Best online shop: Shoreline Of Tahoe.com*

I've been shopping at Shoreline Of Tahoe for years now. They are always super quick to ship what I ordered and If I have any question they always know what they are talking about. Whenever I talk to them I can tell they live to ride and always know so much about every thing they carry. Def the best online store I've ordered from!

Check em out!: Shoreline Snowboards - Burton Snowboards, Burton Boots, Burton Bindings, Snowboard Shop Online


----------



## Leo

*Summit Sports Inc.*

Hey guys, I work for Summit Sports Inc. We are the proud owners of Skis.com and Snowboards.net (previously SnowboardFusion.com). We have several stores in and around Michigan called Summit Sports and Don Thomas Sport Haus. Show your love and help us grow. Trust me, our customer service alone will be enough to hook you. I won't promise that we have the absolute best deals, but our prices are very competitive. So drop by and browse around.

Skates | Skis | Snowboards | Kayaks | Summit Sports
Snowboards Snowboard Gear and Apparel Snowboards.net

Don't tell my boss, but I also like Altrec.com. I don't know about their customer service since I haven't had any issues thus far, but they do ship fast. Good selection and fair prices. Obviously, I get stuff from there that we don't have lol.

Altrec.com - The North Face, Patagonia, Backpacks, Running Shoes, Camping Equipment, Oakley Sunglasses

Edit: Just to add in here due to the post below me...

The Summit Sports "Ski-E-O" is big on "green" facilities. All of our brick and mortar stores are almost completely "green". Tile carpets and bamboo floors and things of that nature. So is our main office headquarters. He is very passionate about snowsports and he feels global warming is a big issue.


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*Not All On-line Shops are Created Equal*

Since I am so closely connected to the snow sport industry and several brick-and-mortar and on-line shops I have fairly stong opinions about the on-line aspect of the industry.

The key thing I think on-line buyers need to know before they buy from ANYONE is who they are doing business with. The age of internet anonymity is gone and unless you have money to burn and don't care about if the industry survives for the long haul then by all means just grab your gear from anyone willing to give you sell you a board.

There is no trick to sending merchandise on time - once it is in the hands of the chosen mail handler the arrival of your gear is in their hands...not the hands of the shop you bought from. If you purchase from an on-line dealer that is fairly close to you then you will get your goods quite rapidly. You can also pay the extra $ to have your goods sent 3 day, 2 day or overnight...again, not a big trick. The big deal is what does the shop you are buying from do for you if things go wrong? Have they been in the industry for very long? Are they going to be able to STAY in the industry for very long? and what do they do to give back to the industry? Are snow sports better off because they are in business?

I realize this is a pretty heavy concept when you just want a good deal on some gear but the snow sports industry is at the cusp of some very big changes and some on-line shops are doing more to hurt the industry then help it - The fact is that NOT all shops are created equal and each time you buy even a bandana you affect the direction the industry is heading 

With all of that said I'm adding my shops to the GREAT ON-LINE RETAILERS list 

Ski Warehouse
The Jib Shop
Winter Divas
Grometz


----------



## Guest

evogear.com and moosejaw.com


----------



## Miles_K

I've ordered from Dogfunk many times with no problems. Big site with a good selection. Great customer service. Ships pretty quick.

Don't know if its been said but departmentofgoods.com
Insanely cheap stuff. Huge selection.


----------



## Ruskiski

Superfeet Insoles 2pk w/socks - dealnews.com

2 packs of Superfeet for $59.99 plus some free socks, not bad since they usually sell for $39.99 each.


----------



## Leo

Hey guys, we got some awesome deals going on. One of our gnarly deals lands you female shredders with a free pair of GNU bindings with a purchase of Roxy Silhouette board. Don't worry dudes, we got your back too. Check it out.

Snowboard Sale | Snowboards.net

By the way, we offer a price guarantee.

Low Price Guarantee

IF YOU CAN FIND IT FOR LOWER, WE'LL MATCH THEIR PRICE!

Here at Snowboards.net, we try very hard to offer the highest quality sporting equipment at the best possible prices. Your continued support allows us to purchase equipment in such large quantities that we can offer the lowest possible prices. To ensure this, we check our competitors regularly and if we find a lower price (on the exact same in-stock item) we will lower our price to match.

Occasionally, a lower price will slip past us...in these few cases please feel free to place your order and include in the comments section the name of the web site and the lower price (out the door price, please). If we verify the out-the-door price, we will adjust our item's price to match the competitor's price!

***Please note the following restrictions:

* Price match is on Out-the-Door prices only. Some competitors with lower prices charge high amounts for shipping to make up for it.
* Item must be substantially lower in price (we're not talking pennies here.)
* Item must be in-stock and exact same model including size, color, and model year.
* This policy does not include inventory liquidations or bankruptcy sales.
* Closeouts or discontinued items are not expressly included in this guarantee, however, we will review all requests on a case by case basis.
* All competitors prices must be advertised.
* Excludes call for price items.


----------



## Guest

*Board Shops..*

www.LaterSk8R.com


----------



## Guest

Its all about THE HOUSE


----------



## legallyillegal

anyone have a SnoCon code or credit or whatever?


----------



## Guest

just got my sierrascope in from sierrasnoeboards. Only took a week to ship from ca to nh with free shipping. Quality site


----------



## Johnny T

*Blackhole Boards.com*

Just received my SL-R from blackholeboards.com. The customer service rep was super nice on the phone and they were willing to work with me so that I could pick it up in person since I would be traveling through the area. I ended up ordering it online and having it shipped. Got shipping confirmation in less than 45 minutes from the time I placed order. Got here with no problem. One thing I really liked was the fact that the UPS tracking info was right there on your order status page. First time I have seen that with a retailer. Great experience and wouldn't hesitate to buy from again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

hey guys check out dogfunk today! having some great deals - i bought 4 things off there this morning and I've seen them all come up on brociety.com for way more $$.


----------



## c_mack9

evogear also has an extra 21% off their outlet stuff. ordered new boots this morning and they even did a price adjustment on the bindings i ordered last week.


----------



## MoNS

Vertical Urge | Lib Tech snowboards, Forum, 32 Snowboard Boots, Special Blend, Foursquare, Volcom, DC, Vans, Adidas, & more

Its a really quality site with excelent customer service.


----------



## Guest

*Online Retailers..*

A few members seem to recommend this site a lot. I don't have any personal experience with it but im open for some suggestins.


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

Many on-line retailers are running out of merchandise.  The Jib Shop still has good counts in some hot products, check it out!


----------



## Guest

WhacksWax.com  sells wax, but that's about it. for more general stuff, i've used Amazon.com before


----------



## Guest

Get free ride stuff


----------



## Guest

They got white and black union forces in multiple sizes on sierrasnowboard for $140 a set shipped. How good of a deal is that?

Edit: they also got rome targas for $175


----------



## Guest

I just posted a link in the Steep and Cheap thread, but i'll cross post it here, GILT is having a Salomon snowboard, smith goggles, and oakley outerware sale tomorrow. Gotta register though, free and confidential.

Invite to Gilt

Free, and wonderful other sales too


----------



## Guest

buy snowboard Your online snowboard superstore since 2006, that bring the deepest discounts on snowboarding gear.


----------



## Guest

Proboardshop.com


----------



## Jiro

centreskier said:


> WhacksWax.com  sells wax, but that's about it. for more general stuff, i've used Amazon.com before




It makes me laugh:laugh:
Whacks Wax | SNOWBOARD MAGAZINE


----------



## - IceMan -

has anyone ever bought mounting stuff from: Rixon hang systems ? They look pretty good


----------



## sangsters

*Outdoor Sports Guys*

Following a link from another thread I checked these guys out.

https://www.outdoorsportsguys.com/istar.asp?a=3&dept=SB

Selection may not be that great but customer service (Heather) was fantastic. Prices seem to be as low as vendor/manufacturer agreements will allow.

If you want free shipping (over $100), you have to select it - the default seems to be "regular" UPS shipping.

Would buy from again.


----------



## makavelichase

Yep sierrasnowboard.com! Can't beat em.


----------



## Guest

Anyone tried snowboards-for-sale.com?

They have pretty good stock.


----------



## Guest

Iceman. I just bought two sets of the Rixon hang systems. They're a preety simple concept but they work real well. Took forever to ship, but no big deal. 

I buy most, if not all, of my gear at sierrasnowboard.com. They always have some kind of deal going on, either 50% off or 70% off. Can't beat em. I have also bought stuff from tactics also. Great company also.


----------



## MistahTaki

hey is BordersMail a legitimate site? because i found some stuff on that site and want to know if it's safe.


----------



## agoodwin727

guys... backcountry.com/dogfunk.com...unlimited lifetime warrentee on anything you buy, at redic prices...with THE BEST customer service...UNLIMITED LIFETIME WARRENTT!? AND IT WORKS!?

but seriously, it's the only site i order off now. every year i just send my board back, get the refund, then buy a new one at 50% off. What could be better? It's a new free board every year!

As far as the best prices EVER, sierrasnowboard.com owns shop. I'll admit they have some stock issues sometimes... but that's when things go 70%+. Great customer service there, too! 

So yeah, both backcountry.com and sierrasnowboard.com are the way to go for sure, definetely gonna vouch for them.


----------



## legallyillegal

BC Corp is slowly moving to a limited-time satisfaction guarantee.

Mainly because people like the guy above abuse the system (although they are allowed to).


----------



## Guest

Never read through every link, but i personally like Snowshack. 
And right now if you enter SHACK15OFF in the code, you'll get 15% Off. This deal lasts till some time in July, 15th i think


----------



## Snowfox

Haha, you abuse it you lose it... and fuck it up for the rest of us. 

Props to Dogfunk though... customer service on the site was nice. Didn't order anything eventually (found a different jacket I really wanted somewhere else) but the live chat guy was super helpful in finding stuff.


----------



## shralp

I really like porters tahoe

They have a forum that is fun. Lots of great giveaways.
www.easyloungin.com


----------



## cold gold kb

just bought my flux feedback 2011 bindings from DADDIES BOARDSHOP A+++++++++++++++ 
SERVICE.. quik:thumbsup: email reply, here downunder in 4 days lol and all through paypal..

highly reccomend them, thanks daddies now for slopes heheheheh


----------



## cubes

Props to Milo Sport realy helpful on board recomendations even though I bought local(Australia) and threw in some cool shop stickers with an L1 Mendenhal Jacket I bought from them excellent customer service even though I am OS.


----------



## chinds4

*buysnow*



alaric said:


> BuySnow.com
> Great reviews from many members of the site! Highly reccommended!
> *5 out of 5 stars
> ******


As far as this website goes, a few months ago I ordered a 2010 K2 Believer 157 from buysnow. They sent me a misprint board (the colors were inverted three ways). After a lot of communication with them, they finally agreed to give me a 15% discount on the difference in price between the 2010 version and the 2011 version or the Believer (which I swapped for). I was unhappy about the original product that they sent me but the customer service was decent.


----------



## Starter

Suburban Blend - Snowboard - Skateboard Gear and Apparel they are a local shop around me and when i bought my jacket and pants from them this year they were great (i bought it in store though) the front of the website says rider owned and operated and it means it the owner knows basically all the snowboarders and skateboarders in the area by name so they are a good company


----------



## nateand

I also need to recommend Dogfunk, as well as Sierrasnowboard.

Dogfunk has amazing customer service, you can live chat with them and if something you want is out of stock, sometimes they know when it will come back in stock, very helpful. They also let me return a jacket I ordered that ended up being waaaay too big, no questions asked.

Sierrasnowboard has amazing sales, especially at the end of the season. I got a snowboard from them 75% off at the end of the 2010 season, it was definitely a great deal. They don't sell never summer though, unfortunately.


----------



## $afetyFirst

*The House's returns protocall is ridiculous*

I had to return a deck that they sent. It took almost a month from the date they received the deck back in their warehouse to complete the transaction and get my money back. They try to create the illusion that it will take 10-14 days; those are business days however. And they also allow themselves "processing time" on the front and back end with no sort of email or telephone correspondence to keep the customer informed. They didn't have record that the deck was back in their warehouse until a week after UPS had told me they had delivered it. These types of issues should also be considered when selecting an online retailer. I was pissed; I had to wait until the money was back in my account until I could buy a new deck. I was without a decent board for over a month-- The House offered zero apologies.


----------



## unfmoose

Anyone ever order anything from telemarkski.com? They have the best price on a beacon I am looking at, but I can't find any info on them. They are in my state, so if I am ever in that area in the next couple months I will go in and check on in store pricing. Thanks guys.


----------



## Triple8Sol

agoodwin727 said:


> guys... backcountry.com/dogfunk.com...unlimited lifetime warrentee on anything you buy, at redic prices...with THE BEST customer service...UNLIMITED LIFETIME WARRENTT!? AND IT WORKS!?
> 
> but seriously, it's the only site i order off now. every year i just send my board back, get the refund, then buy a new one at 50% off. What could be better? It's a new free board every year!
> 
> As far as the best prices EVER, sierrasnowboard.com owns shop. I'll admit they have some stock issues sometimes... but that's when things go 70%+. Great customer service there, too!
> 
> So yeah, both backcountry.com and sierrasnowboard.com are the way to go for sure, definetely gonna vouch for them.


It's amazing how proud you are of your shadiness. Thanks directly to people like you, they will prob eventually get rid of that lifetime warranty. Thanks for ruining it for the rest of us, asshole.


----------



## m_jel

Triple8Sol said:


> It's amazing how proud you are of your shadiness. Thanks directly to people like you, they will prob eventually get rid of that lifetime warranty. Thanks for ruining it for the rest of us, asshole.


i agree, thanks a lot


----------



## Method

m_jel said:


> i agree, thanks a lot


Yuuup, typical douche ruining it for everyone else.


----------



## --bigtime--

Trusnow dot com
Finally Live!!!
Whoa boy, is it pay day yet?


----------



## skatebanana101

Just so everyone knows, never order from o2gearshop.com
dreadful service i waited for 2 months for them to ship me a pair of pants that they had in stock!


----------



## Daddies

*Daddies Board Shop - Fast, Excellent Customer Service from Real People*

Crazy stories out there of taking months for shipping, returns and refunds! We would never do that! Daddies Board Shop is family owned (Selling Snowboard since 1995) and we ship the same day and apply refunds on returns the same day (except for that jerk that posted below - that is shop lifting you f*#&, don't try that on us!)

Need Proof? *REAL Customer Reviews*

So we have a bunch of great gear for 2011! Check it out!

*2011 Never Summer Snowboards - Loving them since 1993!*
*
2011 Lib Tech Snowboards*

*2011 Burton Gear!*
*INCLUDING BURTON LATE RELEASE - NUG Snowboards, Mission EST CANT Bindings and Cartel Re:Flex Bindings*

and so much more!

CLICK HERE FOR ALL SNOWBOARD GEAR!

*View a HUGE selection of Snowboard Helmets - more than we ever carried before so buy them up *

*Snowboard Backpacks!*

Questions? You can always call and get a real (nice) person on the phone! 
503-281-5123 or email [email protected]


----------



## skatesurfsnow

*Online Retailers*

Wow, all I see is corpo dealers.
Check Surfside Sports out, free shipping (3Day) on orders over $49.
Lib Tech, Burton, Never Summer,...we got it all, and our customer service rules!
Give us a shot, we would love some feedback from you guys!


----------



## SiKBOY

skatebanana101 said:


> Just so everyone knows, never order from o2gearshop.com
> dreadful service i waited for 2 months for them to ship me a pair of pants that they had in stock!


thanks for the headsup! I was REALY close to buying some hardware from that site. I guess I will have to find it somewhere else.


----------



## sangsters

*Bob Ward's of Montana*

A positive review of Bobwards.com : Sporting Goods Montana Style.

Not a huge selection but super helpful. Seem to be a Mom and Pop type operation but I don't know for sure.

Shipping was quick and as promised, no hassles on the return. Would buy from them again.


----------



## dcp

*Online shopping*

Boards N Motion
Bought a K2 Zero, great price and service; they even threw in a T-Shirt (don’t get too excited about the quality)

Surf the Earth Snowboards
Bought K2 Formula bindings. Great service, limited selection but good price.


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

I agree with SkateSurfSnow corpo dealers seem to get alot of attention here but frankly they aren't very good for the industry. The shop I work for The Jib Shop is family owned, employees enthusiasts and has been one of the most respected operations in the industry for 2 generations. Our customer service philosophy is "If you've got a problem with anything we've shipped you, we'll make it right"...in this industry what goes around, comes around - you don't wanna be sending out bad juju


----------



## SiKBOY

Kjerstin Klein said:


> I agree with SkateSurfSnow corpo dealers seem to get alot of attention here but frankly they aren't very good for the industry. The shop I work for The Jib Shop is family owned, employees enthusiasts and has been one of the most respected operations in the industry for 2 generations. Our customer service philosophy is "If you've got a problem with anything we've shipped you, we'll make it right"...in this industry what goes around, comes around - you don't wanna be sending out bad juju


I just ordered some Rome Bindings from you guys because of this post.


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

SiKBOY Cool! Thanks for the business...let me know how you like ur bindings!


----------



## SiKBOY

Kjerstin Klein said:


> SiKBOY Cool! Thanks for the business...let me know how you like ur bindings!


Looking forward to my new 390's!
Too bad you don't carry the whole Oakley goggles lineup. I'm after a set of Canary splices and extra lenses.


----------



## Cardinal Skate

We are not online, but we do have all of our Capita, Union, Vans and Thirty Two stuff from 2010/2011 on sale... If you're in the Toronto area that is.... 

Cardinal Skate Co. | Skateboards, Snowboards, Roller Skates and Roller Derby


----------



## boyzsuk1979

http://www.geartrade.com/
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/


----------



## Gibbarn

*Eu*

As said before, there is Blue-tomato, which is the best EU-retailer in my opinion. But there is also Hotzone! A big site and company that provides the same costs and methods as Blue-tomato. They're also located in Austria.

Snowboarding | HOTZONE.TV Online Snowboard Shop


----------



## United

*unitedboardsports.com Buy & Sell New & Used Gear - Free Listings...*

...we have been working on this site for the past year and just brought it live in the last few weeks. We took what we liked from sites like Craigslist and Autotrader, and applied them to boardsports only, namely SNOW-SKATE-SURF-WAKE-KITE-SUP. 

Our goal is to host the largest inventory of new and used gear, and to provide the best search tools to find what you are looking for, along with the ability to search listings within a certain distance from where you are. Buying used gear goes better if you can show up, check it out, pay for it and take it with you rather than trying to coordinate payment and shipment on a distant deal. It is not always possibly to find what you like close by, but if there is something local, that is a better way to go.

We also have Buying Tips & Reviews so the site is all about letting riders know what new and used gear is available, and providing information to help the rider make a good choice. You can add to the Buying Tips & Reviews if you have something to share.

Please check it out and consider joining the site, and post some used gear listings for free if you have stuff you want to turn into cash. Thanks.


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*SiKBoy...Try our Special Order *



SiKBOY said:


> Looking forward to my new 390's!
> Too bad you don't carry the whole Oakley goggles lineup. I'm after a set of Canary splices and extra lenses.


We can't carry every style but if you think there might be something you want that you don't see on our website we can always do special order...call our main Jib Shop number 1-877-227-0859 and we'll see what we can do for you


----------



## Sitdownson

Anyones store here sell Lib Tech Travis Rice C2BTX 161.5 boards??? Im about to buy one and would prefer to buy from someones site on here.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

Sitdownson said:


> Anyones store here sell Lib Tech Travis Rice C2BTX 161.5 boards??? Im about to buy one and would prefer to buy from someones site on here.


i just talked to the lib tech rep, he has next years sheet!!!!


----------



## squishydonut

Anyone find coupon codes or last season's model for some women's freestyle boards? between 146-149?

Looks like everything is still full price.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

ask destination 1440 in berkley CA


----------



## squishydonut

When do they start knocking 15-20% off of the list price? March? It has been a while since I've bought a board...


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*Travis Rice - Great board*



Sitdownson said:


> Anyones store here sell Lib Tech Travis Rice C2BTX 161.5 boards??? Im about to buy one and would prefer to buy from someones site on here.


Our on-line inventory says we only have the Lib Tech Travis Rice C2BTX in a 153 and a 157 but you may want to call Dave, our customer service guy, to make sure because all kinds of stuff has been returned and its been messing up our inventory  You can reach him at the main Jib Shop number 877-227-0859.

Feel free to contact me if you need anything else 

See ya on the Slopes!


----------



## snowboardguy123

*Burton Snowboard Coat*

is this a good deal?
Burton Ronin Jacket Brand New! - eBay (item 180606519385 end time Jan-05-11 20:21:37 PST)


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*If the deal looks too good to be true...it probably is *



snowboardguy123 said:


> is this a good deal?
> Burton Ronin Jacket Brand New! - eBay (item 180606519385 end time Jan-05-11 20:21:37 PST)


Looks like I'm too late to help you out since the bidding appears to be closed but I felt I needed to say my piece about E-Bay. E-Bay is both a blessing and a curse to the industry. It provides a great opportunity to buy/sell goods...especially used stuff that has been outgrown or is no longer needed - those items used to just waste space in our closets and now can be turned into cash while helping someone else get something they like inexpensively.

The curse of E-Bay, however, is that it provides a large market for the less honest people in our society. Theft of boards at resorts is at an all-time high because of the easy access to the wide customer base that E-Bay provides. The number one cause of In-Store shrinkage is theft...and 90% of it is sold on E-Bay, often times for WELL under retail value.

This may, on the surface, not seem like such a bad deal - I mean heck, who wouldn't like to get a brand new board or jacket for 1/8th of the cost? That is a very short-sighted point of view because...as they say...There is No Free Lunch. That product _has_ to be paid for in some way - if not by the consumer immediately then it will trickle down into higher average in-store prices to cover the cost of the goods that were stolen in previous years.

Most snowboard shops are small businesses...by small I mean that one person - a passionate enthusiast...or maybe a couple of buddies start a store because they love what they do and want to share it with other people...with the exception of say Evogear and a few of the other big guys (I'll save that for another rant  nobody in this business is getting rich - they make a living, can send their kids to college but it is not a mega-money maker...it is a living. Anytime someone cuts prices or steals merchandise they 1. devalue the product and 2. cut into the living of a family.

What does it mean to DEvalue a product? Well say you can pay $50 bucks for a brand-new Burton jacket that sells in the store for $300...are you EVER going to be willing to pay $300 again? No - and if you DO you will always think the store is riping you off. To be honest the snowboard industry is one of the last places you actually get true value for your dollar spent. Your average Nike men's shoe runs about $70...but the 'landed cost' is nowhere above $5 for that same shoe - that means that the cost to produce that shoe, the materials, labor and shipping cost for that shoe is about $5. What you are paying for from there is marketing and the support of a huge corporate structure...and of course, theft.

In the snowboard world 'landed-cost' is far closer to the retail cost because the product is expensive to produce...great zippers, lots of pockets, technical fabrics, great advanced technology...but not huge corporate structure...and if we all play by the rules, not the theft.

I don't want to stay up on my soap box for too long but here's the reality of it. If you see an amazing deal on E-bay and it seems too good to be true, it probably is. The Internet Fraud Divisions of various law enforcement agencies are looking VERY hard at E-Bay for this reason. For ALL purchases on E-Bay you should check your sources and make sure the goods are not stolen...a favorable E-Bay rating does not mean the seller is honest. I have seen merchandise from some of the top rated E-Bay sellers that still has the tags from the store they stole it from! Keep in mind that if you are in possession of stolen merchandise, whether you 'paid' for it or not you can be held accountable. Even if you don't get in trouble for purchasing stolen merchandise you, or someone else in the industry will eventually have to pay. Karma is a bitch


----------



## Leo

eBay is great for used goods or pretty old closeouts. For any current or even some season old gear, many brands do not allow their products to be on eBay. So say you see a brand new, unused 2011 Burton Custom for sale on there, know that whoever is selling that is breaking seller agreements. The only time it is allowed is if it is a random person who bought it and decided to sell it back for whatever reason. Not everyone is who they seem though. I've seen some shops sell on there under different names.

Just think about that next time you are about to purchase that item. Realize that you might be buying into a less-than-honest business practice.

Question for you Kjerstin: What's your stance on shops that began as a family owned business, but has since become an Internet retailer? Yes, I'm talking about the company I work for. Our owner still operates several shops here in Michigan and Michigan only. We aren't nearly as big as EVO or The-House, but we aren't a small shop anymore either.

Sorry, I had to ask because I feel that you are unfairly lumping all those who run Internet businesses together as a bad group. Remember, some of these Internet companies started out as exactly what you describe as a "mom and pop shop." And not all of these retailers are running their business like __you probably know who__ did.

I also want to point out that if it isn't for some bigger retailers, many of our beloved snowboard brands wouldn't be able to churn out awesome gear. It's because of these higher volume sales that they gain the capital needed to dump into R&D. And these higher volume sales are possible because of the discounts that are able to be offered.


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*'Big' isn't Bad*



Leo said:


> eBay is great for used goods or pretty old closeouts. For any current or even some season old gear, many brands do not allow their products to be on eBay. So say you see a brand new, unused 2011 Burton Custom for sale on there, know that whoever is selling that is breaking seller agreements. The only time it is allowed is if it is a random person who bought it and decided to sell it back for whatever reason. Not everyone is who they seem though. I've seen some shops sell on there under different names.
> 
> Just think about that next time you are about to purchase that item. Realize that you might be buying into a less-than-honest business practice.
> 
> Question for you Kjerstin: What's your stance on shops that began as a family owned business, but has since become an Internet retailer? Yes, I'm talking about the company I work for. Our owner still operates several shops here in Michigan and Michigan only. We aren't nearly as big as EVO or The-House, but we aren't a small shop anymore either.
> 
> Sorry, I had to ask because I feel that you are unfairly lumping all those who run Internet businesses together as a bad group. Remember, some of these Internet companies started out as exactly what you describe as a "mom and pop shop." And not all of these retailers are running their business like __you probably know who__ did.
> 
> I also want to point out that if it isn't for some bigger retailers, many of our beloved snowboard brands wouldn't be able to churn out awesome gear. It's because of these higher volume sales that they gain the capital needed to dump into R&D. And these higher volume sales are possible because of the discounts that are able to be offered.


Some great points - and it is great to get some of this info out to the general public. I'm not saying Big is Bad...The company I work for is an internet player. We are a small, Mom and Pop store that started in the ski/snowboard industry in 1970 - we have seen all of the trends...frankly there isn't that much out there that is truly new...the Internet is just a revamped version of the catalog business. Yes, we do well on the internet and it is a vital part of our defensive stance to survive in the industry.

My feeling about large companies, however, isn't with thier size...it is with their business practices and what they do to survive and how it affects the industry at large. As you know, we don't work on large margins so we work long hours and a few people spread themselves thin to do all the work that is necessary...but it is a really fun life. I've been in the industry for over 20 years now so there are very few people in the industry that I don't know and from the shop owners, to the Reps all the way up to the vendor CEO's things all pretty much work the same way...until you get someone from outside the industry who thinks they are going to teach us how to do things. They buy too heavily thinking there is more of a market out there and we just don't know what we are doing then they drop their prices below a sustainable level and devalue the product, then go bankrupt and resurface to try again...obviously that is only one story...there is also the investment bankers who come in and realize that they can't make money on the small ski/snowboard industry so they use that product as a loss-leader to sell their bike and other sporting goods where they DO make money...it still devalues our industry. Since I previously used Evogear's name I will speak to that comment specifically....I really DON'T have a problem with them...they have a great brick-n-mortar that clearly strikes a chord with the Seattle market and Freemont is a perfect venue for them. What I'm not impressed with, however, is the lip-service they pay to the industry while working every way they can around the dealer agreements you mentioned before.

This industry is so small that it requires ALL of us to row the boat in the same direction. I completely agree with you that it is due to the internet sales that some of the vendors are able to stay in business...but internet sales by the original Mom-n'-Pop's like yours and mine NOT the Johnny-come-lately's that don't understand the business and have to fortify their sales by taking losses on the snowboard side while making larger margins with other industry goods...please don't misread that - I am not saying that carrying other industry goods is a bad thing...I'm just saying not at the _expense_ of the snowboard industry.

The cold hard fact remains that there are only so many jackets, pants and snowboards that are going to be sold...yes, we can work to grow the industry but that is not what I'm talking about. When companies over buy because they don't understand the industry that helps no one and the big guys have done as much damage to the small vendors as they have helped...a huge order is great but strains a small company and will _kill_ that same small vendor if the order is canceled. It is not how these companies behave in the good years - heck, in the good years we all look smart...it is how they behave in the bad years that determines whether they are good for the industry or not.

A couple of years ago when the East Coast had no winter and the West had nearly nothing many of the big internet companies immediately dropped prices and totally killed the market, flooding it with low cost goods and making it virtually impossible to for reputable companies to maintain our dealer agreements or even pay our bills - but most of us found a way to pay our bills...a few lost their businesses but most of those industry bills were covered by Buying Group agreements etc...very few vendors were left high and dry from Mom and Pop business...the ones that didn't pay their bills were mostly big guys. They declared bankruptcy and stuck the industry for the bill - it is amazing some of the vendors survived and more amazing that they would be willing to sell to them again.

So please let me summarize - I love internet sales...I think it is a great way to get the best sell-through especially on unique goods...my problem is in business practices and I feel many of the big/new guys don't understand the industry and treat it as casually as a one-night stand and don't understand that it is a fragile entity that requires sustainable practices - where everyone in the chain from the vendor to the consumer plays a vital role.


----------



## Leo

Thank you very much Kjerstin.

I don't have nearly as big of a grasp on this market as you do. I hope to achieve that someday though! I am totally on the same page as you. Business practices mean a great deal to me. Hence I would never work for Wal-Mart. Although they are insanely smart with taking advantage of cutting edge technology for shipping/receiving, they treat their employees like dirt and have a blatant disregard for small markets (India being an example).

Although the company I work for now is pretty big (although much smaller than EVO), I like the fact that 99% of the people here participate in the various sports that we sell gear for. The owner himself has been skiing for decades and it is the very reason why he got in this business. He's here all the time (of course during the winter he takes several absences lol) and is highly active around the office and our shops.

Anyway, thanks for the reply. That was a good read :thumbsup:


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

*That is why the industry is so fun *



Leo said:


> Thank you very much Kjerstin.
> 
> I don't have nearly as big of a grasp on this market as you do. I hope to achieve that someday though! I am totally on the same page as you. Business practices mean a great deal to me. Hence I would never work for Wal-Mart. Although they are insanely smart with taking advantage of cutting edge technology for shipping/receiving, they treat their employees like dirt and have a blatant disregard for small markets (India being an example).
> 
> Although the company I work for now is pretty big (although much smaller than EVO), I like the fact that 99% of the people here participate in the various sports that we sell gear for. The owner himself has been skiing for decades and it is the very reason why he got in this business. He's here all the time (of course during the winter he takes several absences lol) and is highly active around the office and our shops.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the reply. That was a good read :thumbsup:


There are some great shops in Michigan and without knowing which one you work for I already have a ton of respect for you and your boss - the whole company. It is employees like you and businesses like you work for that will keep this industry alive for a long time!

I like your comment about Walmart...I think TAKING ADVANTAGE is the key part there. You know in a world like we live in where anything is possible - when there is an imbalance it is because either one side is not doing their part or the other is not playing fair...

Here's to always doing our part and always playing fair!


----------



## jgsqueak

Leo, Kjerstin

I just want to throw my 2 cents in. I hear your frustration K, but it is not just new and big guys that drop price. I would call them all "people who don't care about the industry and only themselves." I see it all over the country as I buy for a retailer that operates in a few states (we have been around for 30+ years). The guys that drop prices "to make snowboarding affordable" fail to realize that snowsports are expensive, they are a luxury. I just rented a place in Keystone for $3k...that's a few mortgage payments and it doesn't include airfare, lift tickets, transportation and food. Don't think that I am in for making this sport expensive, I would love to go back to the 90's when I said I wouldn't ski at Vail anymore if their tickets got over $60/day. The industry as a whole needs work together to bring new blood into the sport; one part of the pie cannot do it alone.

There is so much expense involved with running a ski shop (less if it is solely ecommerce) and "breaking even" means loosing money and closing your doors. It's unfortunate when poor east coast snow puts mom and pops under, but it is a victory for legit retailers when it gets rid of "Joe Snowboard Liquidator" who is 40% off on Sept. 1st.

There are a lot of good retailers (and e-tailers) out there. Leo I know your company and have had the privilege of being on some trips with your owner; keep it up, Michigan needs you guys (I went to school in West Michigan). K, I don't who you work for, but it sounds like you guys are doing a good thing in P-Burg. 

Here's to 2011 not being 2009...


----------



## Leo

Nice Jg! I never knew you knew him. I'd like to hear the story if you so feel like telling it. I'd definitely be bringing it up to him. Would be awesome if you have a drunk story or something :laugh:

He's definitely a character.


----------



## Kjerstin Klein

Point taken Jg! Some small shops are just as bad as the big guys at dropping prices and breaking dealer agreements...they just don't have the potential to do as much damage. It is the power these big guys wield- they just don't understand...its like Baby Hewy 

I also agree that snow sports can be a bit costly - my kids race and that is an added expense but it is far less expensive than hockey, golf and some of the other sports that are gaining momentum and it is something the whole family can do together regardless of skill level. The best way to make it affordable it so lower the cost of doing business by not having to make up for lost income from theft and devaluation - don't you think? Wish everyone could understand that!

Here, here for 2011 not being 2009!


----------



## brandonC

*Check out this comparison of all new snowboards!*

Check out this comparison of 2011 snowboards, you can view all new boards and filter to find the right one for you.Best Snowboards. Compare, reviews & ratings. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brandonC

This is a fair point, but if you want to compare cheap boards or any board i would hit up this site. you.Best Snowboards. Compare, reviews & ratings. let me know what you think, I created it and can take the criticism.


----------



## Principal

I am a friend of Snowboard, Snowboards, Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews - Free Shipping - US Orders Over $50 They have been great to work with and well priced. I also like Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo Bike, Camp, Ski, Snowboard, Outdoor Store has been very good with customer service.


----------



## Principal

It is wierd how the site I entered turned in to something very different, but when the link is clicked it is correct.


----------



## snowshredder

Shipping is an issue for me with them. I need stuff in CA and it takes a while from ATL.


----------



## cncsd

THIS WEEK ONLY: All Men & Women's Snowboards 20-50% off! In-store & online!
BLACKLIST ONLINE SHOP — SNOWBOARDS


----------



## WMM

Burton Snowboards, Snowboard Boots, Bindings, Jackets, Pants & Clothing

You should also add that site its a great site, me and friends use it all the time.


----------



## deanobruce

I have used Dogfunk.com: Snowboarding Clothing and Gear from Burton, Volcom, DC Shoe Co., RVCA, Nixon, Oakley, Vans, Reef, DAKINE, and Forum a fair few times now and cannot fault them one bit.

First time i ordered my girl a full snowboarding set up(board,bindings,jacket,beanie etc.) and a few things for me for less than i bought my board for at another retailer. The board though was a different colour than what my girl wanted so Dogfunk organised their courier to pick it up and they had here correct board to her door in 4 days.

Another time i bought myself a board and a few other things and they arrived within 5 days to my door in australia. If thats no customer service i dont know waht is!


----------



## saimi

*Shop feedback*

Hello folks,

i wanna buy a stepchild powder sucks 152 but the only shop where is available cheap is fakieshop.com

My question: Maybe someone can give me a feedback of this shop? Seems like a serious onlineshop but i wanna ask you guys here before i buy from it.

Sorry for my bad english but i try my best 

Regards
Simon


----------



## deanobruce

just bought some gear from shoreline of tahoe.

couldnt be happier. arrived in australia in about 5 working days


----------



## Jesusfreak

Im trying to get my hands on a Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro Model BTX Blunt Snowboard in 153 with the Eagle Design. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## LuckyRVA

Whiskey Militia has some Electric EG2's right now for $70

WhiskeyMilitia.com: Electric EG2 Goggle - $69.99 - 55% off


----------



## vovos

*Online Shop SDIVIZION*

Lib Tech

Купить сноуборд

Интернет магазин сноубордов, купить сноуборд


----------



## .enigma.

Jesusfreak said:


> Im trying to get my hands on a Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro Model BTX Blunt Snowboard in 153 with the Eagle Design. Anyone know where I can find one?


Is this the one youre talking about - 2010 Lib Tech T. Rice BTX Snowboard - o2gearshop.com


Its pretty expensive for a 2 year old model though. I wouldnt pay 450 for it.


----------



## P.Swayze

2012 UNION DEMO BINDINGS ON SALE 

Force, Contact, Flite, & Trilogy cheap!


----------



## Burton819

I live in Canada and because most of the US Online companies can't ship K2, Burton, Forum, Ride, Anon ect.... products to me I found a great site with great prices as well. 

Snowboard, Skateboard. Détaillant autorisé des produits BURTON en ligne.


----------



## Tarzanman

Lets get one thing straight. All of the reps or retailers in here who are complaining about 'corporate discount' stores are are trying to do ONE thing only. *Protect their profit margin*. They conveniently forget/ignore that MAP (minimum advertised price) and other similar agreements are an end run around laws that prevent price fixing and manufacturers/retailers colluding to act like a cartel.

Everyone loves the free market until they have to compete for business. The fact that boards, bindings, goggles, etc routinely go on 40%-60% clearance at the end of each season should be a clue that something is rotten in the state of Denmark. They will complain that 'snowboarding is seasonal'... well so are most other sports. There aren't a lot of people buying tennis rackets in February, and sports that require far less gear (soccer, basketball) seem to do alright without charging $200 for each basketball.

These guys hated sierrasnowboard because sierra operated on the same business model that supermarkets/home depot and wal-mart do. They make their money by moving enough volume to sell at a lower profit margin.

I worked for years in sales in a different industry where almost all of our competitors were cheaper than us (and many were much larger). How do you survive in such an environment? You work your tail off being a good salesperson and making sure that you provide good service and product to customers who are paying you a premium.

Instead, all of these crybabies are whining that they can't simply pay $1000 for some cookie-cutter online sales site and magically have sales come their way via the internet. Cry me a river. They don't love the industry, they love their profits. People who loved the industry would be trying to get more people into the sport by lowering the costs involved.

I am no fan of corporations, but the huge sites that don't tote the party are providing real competition and probably the only ones that might keep snowboarding from becoming (or staying, depending on your perspective) a boutique industry.


----------



## shralp

Tarzanman said:


> These guys hated sierrasnowboard because sierra operated on the same business model that supermarkets/home depot and wal-mart do. They make their money by moving enough volume to sell at a lower profit margin.


I think most people hated skierrasnowboard because they broke vendor agreements and sold below a contractual price. Thats not exactly the supermarket model. Don't forget they are currently under litigation. There is a reason they are not still around.


----------



## Jenzo

Burton819 said:


> I live in Canada and because most of the US Online companies can't ship K2, Burton, Forum, Ride, Anon ect.... products to me I found a great site with great prices as well.
> 
> Snowboard, Skateboard. Détaillant autorisé des produits BURTON en ligne.


Dude, did you even read my Canadian retailer post? :dunno:


----------



## Jenzo

victoria stiles said:


> There are so many websites, who are selling their products online. Online sales are very popular these days. The most important thing about online shopping is that it is not time consuming and costumer can find different varieties, without finding it here and there. like, Amazon sells almost every thing in reasonable costs.



Many of these online companies are like affiliates and don't have their own inventory. It's kind of obvious when they have the exact same product selection, sizes and shipping terms.


----------



## aubzobot

If you're up in Canada, theres so many border restrictions with big brands you just gotta pay the bigger price and this is my favourite shop.

The Source Snowboard and Skateboard Shop ~ Calgary, Canmore, Red Deer and Edmonton


----------



## Jenzo

aubzobot said:


> If you're up in Canada, theres so many border restrictions with big brands you just gotta pay the bigger price and this is my favourite shop.
> 
> The Source Snowboard and Skateboard Shop ~ Calgary, Canmore, Red Deer and Edmonton


NO you don't. Read my sticky about package forwarding. It works great. Does noone read the effing stickies? I swear I repeat the same shit in this thread over and ver.


----------



## mtx

I'm coming from TORONTO to Grove City for some BF shopping in 3 weeks... I'm hoping to pick up some nice, inexpensive, discounted gear and bring it back to Canada! Updated recommendations on which sites I should use?


----------



## skatesurfsnow

*A real snow shop!*

Hope you guys can try Snowboards, Skateboards, Wetsuits, Snow Clothing & More ? Surfside Sports Board Shop a killer snow dealer in Orange County Ca.
In business since 1975. Definitely not a warehouse or online only biz, the people know their shi#!
Insane selection and free shipping.


----------



## Sick-Pow

skatesurfsnow said:


> Hope you guys can try Snowboards, Skateboards, Wetsuits, Snow Clothing & More ? Surfside Sports Board Shop a killer snow dealer in Orange County Ca.
> In business since 1975. Definitely not a warehouse or online only biz, the people know their shi#!
> Insane selection and free shipping.


Surfside is a legend.


----------



## colec23

Evo...
Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo


----------



## skatesurfsnow

*Legitimate snow dealers*

Check out Surfside Sports snow carnival from last weekend, what a success, and great fund raiser as well.
Transworld covered it, check it out here Surfside’s 20th Annual Snow Carnival | TransWorld Business
Check it on YouTube
Travis Rice made an appearance as well, and signed some autographs for the groms!


----------



## #milwaukee

Müe Sports | Home is a grassroots company that just started up in milwaukee a couple months ago. sick quality and designed soft-shell hoodies. i'm a sucker for local companies


----------



## Kukainis

It would be great if someone from UK could post the best snowboard retailer webpages. Especially the ones that have sales...


----------



## alvanorichie

i bought 180`s gloves from *Apparel n Bags*, discounted price.Fast shipping and easy returns!


----------



## Daddies

*$50 Gift Card with Never Summer, Lib Tech Gnu Purchase!*

*Daddies Board Shop!*

Running a little deal to hook you up before discounting is allowed for 2012 gear. We are giving away a $50 gift card with every snowboard purchase. That $50 is valid for anything on our site. Snowboard, longboard, clothing and more!

$50 Gift Card to use on Volcom, Union Bindings, Gnu Bindings, Rome Bindings and more! Heck, you could get a whole crap load of One Ball Jay wax for $50!

Never Summer Snowboards

Lib Tech Snowboards

Gnu Snowboards

_(your gift Gift Code will be emailed when your order is processed)_


----------



## Amarc

*Online Is Awesome*

I've Order From REI, Daddies Board Shop, Zumiez and just had excellent customer service from Dogfunk.com. I bought DC Park Boa's for my son in Oct. and they were 2010 left overs, well After 5 uses they tore at the seam/stitching, with no questions asked the 100% return policy was perfect. They shipped a replacement new DC Scout Boa's that was $34 more and didn't charge me anything. Even email me a shipping label for my return boots. Good stuff. Cant wait for the off season sales.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tromboli

Hey, I's just like to say thanks for this thread! I found the board I want for around 60$ cheaper on tactics and decided to look it up first, it was just so much cheaper than other places I wanted to be sure the site was legit! Looks like it is. Thanks!


----------



## swanesy

evo.com is where it's at. the best customer service. Bought a NS Proto through them and it had a 3 inch scratch across the topsheet. Wasn't that visible but you could definitely feel it. Called customer service the same day I got my board in the mail and they offered me a $100 refund or a new board overnighted to me. Couldn't have asked for anything better from them. 

Altrec.com is sweet too. Hooked me up with some gloves for a much cheaper price than competitors. You review the product you order and they give you 15% off your next order.


----------



## handscreate

https://www.theclymb.com/invite-from/handscreate has some really good deals on gear, boards, skis, etc - when they have sales on them. It's not your average shop, since you have to catch the deals/sales when they happen - and they only last about 3-4 days once they start. Right now they've got a fair amount of Foursquare, Trew, Special Blend, Signal, Westcomb & Moment jackets & pants; DUB & Jones Snowboards; Ninthward Skis; Skullcandy headphones and tee-shirts, hoodies & beanies from all of the above companies.


----------



## alaric

I know, I know, I'm slacking on updating this... if anyone has any sites they recommend, please PM it, with a brief description as why you recommend it. I'm going to try to keep up with this more, but I'm pretty busy. And to be honest, I haven't been on a board in 4 winters. I've had a lot going on. Anywho, please PM me. I'm going to try to go thru the thread and update the OP but it'll take some time.


----------



## buddhafist24

swanesy said:


> evo.com is where it's at. the best customer service. Bought a NS Proto through them and it had a 3 inch scratch across the topsheet. Wasn't that visible but you could definitely feel it. Called customer service the same day I got my board in the mail and they offered me a $100 refund or a new board overnighted to me. Couldn't have asked for anything better from them.
> 
> Altrec.com is sweet too. Hooked me up with some gloves for a much cheaper price than competitors. You review the product you order and they give you 15% off your next order.


I just bought a NS Heritage from evo.com and am very pleased with their price guarantee. I found the board off another website that was discounted at 10% and evo.com matched it plus 5%. From what I hear it is hard to find NS at a discount, especially in the size you need, so I'm pretty happy.

On the other hand, I purchased a NS Evo from Backcountry.com and though it was supposed to be new, it was definitely used. Fortunately, their return policy is probably the best and I can return it with no questions asked. It's just a bummer to get a used board when you thought it would be new.


----------



## buddhafist24

Another +1 for evo.com. I received my Heritage yesterday and noticed there was a slight scratch in the topsheet. They were very helpful and offered an additional 10% discount.


----------



## jdstrd

A big up too Jeremiah at Wiredsport. Huge knowledge base and great customer service. Thanx again.


----------



## Jimothy227

Thank you to everyone who recommended Surfside. Just picked up a Gnu Carbon Credit from them at a great price, and their customer service was phenomenal. I will definitely be buying from them again.


----------



## tonez

+1 for evo.com, received my board yesterday


----------



## vukovi21

where can you buy online ns proto ct or ctx?? thanks


----------



## Rossbobs

melcottons.com seriously there bindings and boards are all on sale


----------



## sigma004

alaric said:


> 2/16/2012 - It's been YEARS since I've updated this. I've been extremely busy and haven't even been on a board in years. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me if you have a great site you'd like to share. I'm going to try to keep this more up to date, but I'm gonna need some help. After you PM me with a BRIEF review, then please post a full review here in this thread to share with the whole community. Thanks everyone,
> Love Alaric
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I've got a few sites that I know of that I can reccomend from personal experience. Anyone else willing to contribute, please do. I'll update this post with other sites
> 
> 
> Tactics Board Shop
> I've ordered a helmet and goggles from these guys before, and they were decently priced. Only thing I didn't like was that they took a bit more time to ship the stuff off, but it was all the correct stuff and in one piece, so I can't complain.*4 out of 5 stars
> *****
> 
> 
> BuySnow.com
> Great reviews from many members of the site! Highly reccommended!
> *5 out of 5 stars
> ******
> 
> RememberDelaware
> 
> 
> EternalSnow.com
> A lot of people recommend this site. I've always gotten my products quickly, and in one piece... but they haven't always been the products I've ordered. I've called them up, and sorted things out quickly and easily, but the original shipment should have my stuff in it!
> *4 out of 5 stars
> *****
> 
> The House Boardshop
> Great site, and highly recommended. Great customer service, and prices. Everything was shipped quickly, and I got lots of free stuff including stickers (I love stickers).
> *5 out of 5 stars
> ******
> 
> Peter Glenn Ski & Sports
> Since 1958 Peter Glenn has been providing exceptional customer service and carrying some of the best outdoor gear available. With our roots in Vermont, we know how important it is to be warm, dry, and comfortable, and how the right outdoor gear can make or break a trip. So come in and look around - we have tons of new products on the site every day.
> 
> Steep and Cheap
> SAC has some of the best deals on the net, you just have to catch them. Always great shipping and great prices
> *5 out of 5 stars
> ******
> 
> WhiskeyMilitia.com
> Same basis as SAC, just has different products at different times.
> *5 out of 5 stars
> ******
> 
> *Blue Tomato Online Shop*
> 
> *5 out of 5 stars
> ******
> 
> Burton Snowboards and Skis, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews
> A few members seem to recommend this site a lot. I don't have any personal experience with it.
> 
> 
> Dogfunk.com
> 
> BackcountryOutlet.com
> 
> Evo
> 
> Altrec
> 
> NorseBoards
> 
> 
> 
> 2/16/2012 - It's been YEARS since I've updated this. I've been extremely busy and haven't even been on a board in years. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me if you have a great site you'd like to share. I'm going to try to keep this more up to date, but I'm gonna need some help. After you PM me with a BRIEF review, then please post a full review here in this thread to share with the whole community. Thanks everyone,
> Love Alaric


Just a heads up. Tactics.com is having a 20% off sale on Lib Tech boards and others .. use promo code OUTFB12 and get an additional 10% don't know how long it will last. Picked up 2012 Phoenix J. Lynn for $388


----------



## buddhafist24

vukovi21 said:


> where can you buy online ns proto ct or ctx?? thanks


evo.com, depending on size.


----------



## Massimo

buddhafist24 said:


> Another +1 for evo.com. I received my Heritage yesterday and noticed there was a slight scratch in the topsheet. They were very helpful and offered an additional 10% discount.


How much do you pay for it??
I´m searching heritage X in 156 o 159, but evo doesn´t has it in sale.....:dunno:


----------



## buddhafist24

Massimo said:


> How much do you pay for it??
> I´m searching heritage X in 156 o 159, but evo doesn´t has it in sale.....:dunno:


I ended up paying $424.

If you search google and find a better price, evo will beat it by 5%.

You could get a killer deal by having them beat this price.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Never Summer Heritage-X Snowboard 2012


----------



## LoNeWoLF020

Tactics.com also has Never Summer SL's 15% off in 155 and 158 if anyone is looking to pick one up.


----------



## Massimo

buddhafist24 said:


> I ended up paying $424.
> 
> If you search google and find a better price, evo will beat it by 5%.
> 
> You could get a killer deal by having them beat this price.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Never Summer Heritage-X Snowboard 2012


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HiTower

I recommend Darkside Snowboard Shop they have good deals, and if you want to get better deal just e-mail them and ask. I bought skunk ape 180 40%off even if there was 30%off.


----------



## Daddies

*2013 Never Summer Snowboards IN STOCK!*

Never Summer is here at *Daddies Board Shop*! Loving these boards since 1993, selling them since 1995.

Don't hesitate! They sell out every year, sometimes before Christmas!

The new Never Summer boards arrived last week and the Raptor and Proto CT are flying out the door. 

*CLICK HERE TO SEE ALL NEVER SUMMER BOARDS*

*Never Summer Summit Split Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer Raptor Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer Raptor X Snowboard 2013 - Wide*

*Never Summer Cobra Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer Cobra X Snowboard 2013 - Wide*

*Never Summer Heritage Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer Heritage X Snowboard 2013 - Wide*

*Never Summer Proto CT Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer Proto CTX Snowboard 2013 - Wide*

*Never Summer Premier F1 Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer SL Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer Legacy Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer Evo Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer Revolver Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer Women's Lotus Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer Women's Infinity Snowboard 2013*

*Never Summer Youth Evo Grom Snowboard 2013*

Never Summer Bern Helmets and clothing is coming soon!

Thanks!
The Crew at Daddies

ps - my favorite day at the shop is when all the new Never Summers show up. So exciting!


----------



## WVrider84

I came across this site the other day... 

Buy/Sell Used Outdoor Camping and Hiking Equipment at GearTrade.com - #1 in Outdoor Gear Exchange

Yesterday I picked up some 2012 burton prophecys in nice shape for 90 bucks shipped - from backcountry.com!!!

People sell used and new equipment on here. The best part is backcountry.com clearances out stuff that people returned without tags ect at crazy cheap prices. The stuff backcountry sells seems to have free shipping.


----------



## Isaac

The board basement  have heaps of boards & gear, all of which seem good value for money:thumbsup:


----------



## gfaubion

*rabbitsnowboard.com has legit boards*

rabbitsnowboard.com is a new site this year and I got an awesome deal with them. They have great Burton and Forum sample/demo gear that they sell at way below msrp. They even have 2013 gear below msrp! I usually pick up my gear at REI with my dividend, but they had a board I couldn't pass up. 2013 Custom X for $520. Can't beat that anywhere.


----------



## Skier's Edge

*Skier's Edge Pro Shops*

Burton, Rossignol, Ride, Flow, Oakley, Spy Optic, Dragon, Flux Bindings, Dakine, ThirtyTwo, 686, Sessions, Billabong


2012 BURTON Custom Flying V Snowboard - $374.95

2012 Ride Machete Snowboard - $309.95

2012 Burton Nug Snowboard - $279.95 

2012 Rossignol Retox Snowboard - $254.95


And right now if you buy any 2 parts (board, boot, or binding) you get an extra 5% off both. If you buy all 3 parts you get an extra 10% off all 3!


----------



## Jacquet

Just launched my retail store this week, it started as a project for a course and grew into much much more 

WonSnow | The best used snowboards on the web


----------



## Coslim

*Add on RabbitSnowboard.com*

demo site with Burton & Forum... most stuff only used a couple times. they even have 2013 in stock

RABBITSNOWBOARD.COM


----------



## Skier's Edge

*Skier's Edge*

www.SkiersEdgeProShops.com


----------



## mrjimyjohn

You should contact an admin if you want to advertise.


----------



## gfaubion

*Seasonal Etailer*

I bought a board a while ago from these guys 

Burton Snowboards, Bindings and Boots on sale! / RABBITSNOWBOARD.com

The boards and bindings are all used and in pretty good condition. I bought from them cause they have 2013 Burton gear below MSRP. I couldn't find any other site that could match the price, granted the gear is lightly used. BUt most of the demo gear is listed as in excellent condition. They have good pics of the gear and I just got an email from them that prices were reduced. Worth a look if you're looking for a second or early/late season ride.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

gfaubion said:


> I bought a board a while ago from these guys
> 
> Burton Snowboards, Bindings and Boots on sale! / RABBITSNOWBOARD.com
> 
> The boards and bindings are all used and in pretty good condition. I bought from them cause they have 2013 Burton gear below MSRP. I couldn't find any other site that could match the price, granted the gear is lightly used. BUt most of the demo gear is listed as in excellent condition. They have good pics of the gear and I just got an email from them that prices were reduced. Worth a look if you're looking for a second or early/late season ride.


This was mentioned a few posts up, but do you know if they ever carry more than burton/forum?


----------



## gfaubion

Don't think so, or at least not this year. Guy sent me an email that said hopefully they can get more gear in the future, but what I saw on the site was it for this season. And there def won't be anymore forum gear, burton is killing the brand.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

gfaubion said:


> Don't think so, or at least not this year. Guy sent me an email that said hopefully they can get more gear in the future, but what I saw on the site was it for this season. And there def won't be anymore forum gear, burton is killing the brand.


I'm sure they'll still have some 2013 Forum stuff left over next year


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Every online retailer should be like dogfunk.com and backcountry.com --> best guaranteed warranty policy in the biz, hands down.


----------



## Coslim

*Rabbit reductions*

Just noticed a bunch of new reductions on all Burton & Forum. Even 2013 stuff that is way below retail. 

had good luck with these guys so far.

rabbitsnowboard.com


----------



## Basti

A warning to all the Euros on here. Never buy at *squareboardshop.com*! They're in Belgium and seemed very legit judging from their web page. Free shipping to most Euro countries and so on.

I bought a Signal Omni 159 there back in July. After not receiving an order confirmation I asked them if they could send me a tracking number for my order. Their reply (I'm paraphrasing here): "Oh, right, your order... Are you sure you want a 159? Some people get the sizing wrong". So I said yes, please send me my 59.

After four(!) weeks and countless e-mails of which they didn't bother to answer one, I received an Omni but in a 156. So I sent it back and asked them to reimburse the money. Again, no reply whatsoever. Six weeks after returning the board I got an e-mail from the shop saying "sorry for the late reply but we have a family matter right now. Also, my colleague said he reimbursed the money to your bank account". This was impossible as I paid via PayPal so they didn't even have my bank account details.

I answered sorry for your family matter but please just send the money back through Paypal. Costs you 20 seconds and I'm not even asking for the shipping money back that I spent when I returned the board. 6 weeks and many unanswered mails later I decided to hand the matter to my lawyer. Their deadline for paying back the money without legal consequences ended yesterday. No answer again. So now I'm suing.

Sorry for the long story but it makes me so mad, having a self-proclaimed rider-owned shop just keeping my money and not care about a customer at all.

Anyway, do yourself a favor and don't buy there, Euros.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

^That's fucking loose. I only hope you don't lose more money with a lawsuit, haha. (Not that they'll win, but sometimes it can cost a lot)


----------



## Basti

mrjimyjohn said:


> ^That's fucking loose. I only hope you don't lose more money with a lawsuit, haha. (Not that they'll win, but sometimes it can cost a lot)


Thanks man . My lawyer says there's no way in hell these guys could win. And in the European Union that means they will have to pay every single cent, including law suit cost.


----------



## Coslim

*RabbitSnowboard.com pre Christmas gear BLOWOUT!*

Rabbit Snowboard is blowing out all remaining gear for Christmas.

Use Promo code: ALLGONE10 for an extra 10% off

Enjoy


----------



## RonJohn1980

*The House, Djs Boardshop and Pro Boardshop: The Same*

Hello All,

I am sure most of you have seen these three companies spanning over Google, Amazon and Ebay. I was doing some back end research because they all have different pricing, and what do you know, they all have the same office address:

200 S Owasso Blvd. E St.Paul , MN 55117

So either they are all the same company and almost have a monopoly on Amazon and Ebay stores, or the other two are just drop shippers for The House. I ordered from Pro Boardshop, great and fast service, but the shipping code said THEHOUSE on it, so I just wanted to let everyone know, if it even matters to anyone, lol!


----------



## Planet Boulder

Coslim said:


> Rabbit Snowboard is blowing out all remaining gear for Christmas.
> 
> Use Promo code: ALLGONE10 for an extra 10% off
> 
> Enjoy


I snagged a Forum Destroyer for a stupid price off of Rabbit. Their description was spot on - was listed as very good and only had a few scrapes on the top sheet and the base and edges had no issues at all. I mean they described it EXACTLY.

Highly recommended.


----------



## PBLRDom

I try and get all my stuff from REI. They price match just about anyone, have 10% back reward dividend, free shipping, and 100% satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## couch

Hey guys,

I am with Canadian Cartel. We ship only in Canada. We have 50% off IS Eyewear goggles and Vivo Headwear including some angora and Merino wool beanies on sale until Friday 10:00 am PST. Free shipping on orders over $75.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

couch said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am with Canadian Cartel. We ship only in Canada. We have 50% off IS Eyewear goggles and Vivo Headwear including some angora and Merino wool beanies on sale until Friday 10:00 am PST. Free shipping on orders over $75.


Fuck off ******


----------



## protechjump

There is this random ass site called jiffybutler which is actually pretty good. Got a burton custom x 2013 for 425 and a pair of diodes for 320$ they don't sell it themselves, just find the deal for you.


----------



## Skier's Edge

*Skier's Edge Pro Shops*

www.SkiersEdgeProShops.com

Great selection of snow & water sports equipment!


----------



## kateruns

*buy a board*

how much do burton boards run price wise? if i'm just going once a year should i just rent?

thanks!

Real Food Runner Blog: Should I Snowboard or Ski?


----------



## NoOtherOptions

protechjump said:


> There is this random ass site called jiffybutler which is actually pretty good. Got a burton custom x 2013 for 425 and a pair of diodes for 320$ they don't sell it themselves, just find the deal for you.


That website sits at 10% for me constantly. What the fuck is that?


----------



## protechjump

NoOtherOptions said:


> That website sits at 10% for me constantly. What the fuck is that?


Same thing for me. I signed up for the email updates and they sent an email explaining what was happening to me. They're changing their site to a snowboard gear and outerwear review site, but are still keeping the service that finds you a deal. It's launching in 10 days it says.


----------



## Neteni

*Re: Gears Back Country coupon*

Why is there discount every where on winter products, why not summer items. I need summer gears and watching no discount. I am only provided with % discount at Backcountry with this coupon code "Save20" at ezcouponsearch and that is pretty decent but there is discount on winter gears up to 50% and that is here Back Country Promo Code - Coupon Codes and Back Country Promotional Code 2013 and can anyone provide me with summer discount that is above 20%.


----------



## LuckyRVA

It's nearing the end of the season for winter sports (for most people). That's why all the sales are abound. I wouldn't expect to see sales on summer products until fall.


----------



## jld89

I found this site and have bought a board there.

Snowboard shop | snowboards, snowboard sets for winter pleasures | SNOWBOARD-ONE Online

has anyone else had any experience with them?

Thanks!


----------



## LuckyRVA

Anyone ordered anything through Gear Trade before? I just ordered a ninja suit base layer and some Anon goggle. Curious how they work. I may end up selling some stuff through them if everything goes smoothly.


----------



## jasoncrd

Has anyone had any experience with this website before 
Wholesaler Sports Equipment with Discount and Free Shipping - rahayusports 
I'm considering ordering from them but they look a little sus.


----------



## Deacon

LuckyRVA said:


> Anyone ordered anything through Gear Trade before? I just ordered a ninja suit base layer and some Anon goggle. Curious how they work. I may end up selling some stuff through them if everything goes smoothly.


I just placed my 4th order with them. Super pleased, but everything I've bought was being sold by BC, so I had faith. 



jasoncrd said:


> Has anyone had any experience with this website before
> Wholesaler Sports Equipment with Discount and Free Shipping - rahayusports
> I'm considering ordering from them but they look a little sus.


Reading their "about us", they make some pretty bold claims, should be easy to verify from google.


----------



## jasoncrd

The Deacon said:


> Reading their "about us", they make some pretty bold claims, should be easy to verify from google.


Thanks, I had done some google searches before and had come up with zilch. But I just cross-referenced one of the claims in their about us which proved to be a lie.
Not going to bother ordering with them now


----------



## DePOW

*BuySnow.com*

I bought a Ride snowboard from there, they were the only site to send one to Australia, cost of freight was $130 but I couldn't get a Highlife board here in the whole country. Arrived amazingly in 4 business day's from order from U.S. 

Very happy and looking forward to hitting the POW on my next trip.:yahoo:


----------



## thatkidwho

Derailed.com
It's an outlet/closeout site. So selection is hit or miss. I believe they are owned by SierraTradingPost.com

I picked up a pair of targas 2014 for $157 with 2 day shipping.


----------



## onitsukatiger

jasoncrd said:


> Has anyone had any experience with this website before
> Wholesaler Sports Equipment with Discount and Free Shipping - rahayusports
> I'm considering ordering from them but they look a little sus.


I strongly recommend against ordering from any websites whose "store location" is in Indonesia. 
1) I used to live there, and there is clearly no capability for anyone there to have that type of equipment or demand for it. 
2) I also ride bikes a lot and on other forums we have had people pay through similar Indonesian sites for bike frames that are ridiculously cheap and they always get scammed. 
3) another thing that shows its a scam is that they only accept bank transfers...which is just stupid. Even if they offer Paypal, the fact they have two methods of bank transfer is a sign they're a scam. 
4) When you're purchasing an item, you don't even get to choose the size. I've messed with them (on a different site) in email for fun to see what size of bikes they offer - and half the sizes they mentioned the official trek manufacturer didn't even make

I've looked at enough of these kinds of sites for cycling stuff that you begin to realize they all use the same template and text. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cou

just wondering if anyone has any experience with Blue Tomato's Testboards and Testbindings? (i know its probably all completely legit, just wondering about the amount of abuse their test bindings get, there isnt nearly as much detail on their site about their testbindings in comparison to their test boards here)


----------



## Kevin137

I don't actually think there are any bargains in there, you could probably get cheaper new stuff if you search around, start with Absolute-Snow.co.uk | UK Snowboard Ski Shop Burton Flow Bindings Boots


----------



## Cou

Took a bit of a gamble with the test bindings and the 12/13 Diode EST for £130 that arrived this morning are PRISTINE. There is hardly a mark on them :yahoo:

EDIT
Just realised they have put the 13/14 highback on with the FLAD. Props to Blue Tomato.


----------



## radiomuse210

Longboards, Skateboards & Snowboard Gear Since 1995 - DaddiesBoardShop.com

Bought my latest board through them. Came nicely packaged and took about a week from CA to the east coast via UPS. Decently priced and they threw some free stickers in there! 
*5 out of 5 ******


----------



## PalmerFreak

Got a great deal from Wired Sport on a 2014/15 Gnu Billy Goat and they threw in a free pair of Grayne goggles. These guys really support the forum and it was great to throw send business their way.


----------



## CAGR

PalmerFreak said:


> Got a great deal from Wired Sport on a 2014/15 Gnu Billy Goat and they threw in a free pair of Grayne goggles. These guys really support the forum and it was great to throw send business their way.


WiredSport is the reason I joined this forum yesterday! I've been snowboarding for 10+ years, but haven't gotten a new board in almost 5 years. The new camber profiles are all new(ish) to me, so I've been having some trouble settling on a new board. WiredSport, have time to offer an opinion?

I'm 5'9, 175, and I ride all mountain. Lots of park, lots of groomers, lots of trees as well, mostly in Tahoe and Park City. My last board was a 158 Burton Elite; it was probably a bit too stiff, and a bit too long as well. Not to mention at the time it was one of Burton's budget boards which I believe was built similarly to the Custom, but with lesser quality materials.

From what I've gathered, CRC boards tend to feel looser/surfier, whereas RCR are more akin to traditional camber boards but a bit more stable with more pop. 

For someone with the above riding style and weight, what would you recommend in terms of camber profile and size? At the end of the day, I'm not going every week and I'm sure I'll be happy with whatever I purchase (especially given the age/quality of my last board). That being said, I want a board that's capable all around. I know it's tough to find a board that's a Jack of all trades, something that's above average in park/groomers/light pow would be awesome! I don't anticipate too many heavy pow days this year. Any help would be really appreciated - thanks!

P.S: If it matters, I'll probably be going with Union Forces or Rome 390 bindings with the board.

Cheers!


----------



## larrytbull

Don't fully rule out rocker. Look at arbor coda 
Marhar throwback
Both are rocker, but can do what you are looking for
and both excel at both park and grooves and being full rocker they are ok with POW as well
I believe wired sells the coda


----------



## Wiredsport

You guys are rad. Happy to get you some profile info. Please post up your foot size as well. That will help a lot. Tahoe and Park City. Life is grand 

That may be a bit too much of a generality in terms of CRC vs RCR - only because the performance of each design is determined by the shape, placement and dimensions of the rockers and cambers as well as the other construction characteristics of the board.

For example, how far the rockered sections of a RCR board extend from the wide points will vary from model to model. That will have a huge impact on contact length and how loose the board will feel.


----------



## CAGR

Wiredsport said:


> You guys are rad. Happy to get you some profile info. Please post up your foot size as well. That will help a lot. Tahoe and Park City. Life is grand
> 
> That may be a bit too much of a generality in terms of CRC vs RCR - only because the performance of each design is determined by the shape, placement and dimensions of the rockers and cambers as well as the other construction characteristics of the board.
> 
> For example, how far the rockered sections of a RCR board extend from the wide points will vary from model to model. That will have a huge impact on contact length and how loose the board will feel.


I'm a 9.5 in normal shoes, so I assume I'm around there for snowboard boots as well. I haven't taken my snowboard boots out in almost 9 months so I'm not certain what my actual size is (let's assume it's 9.5).

I figured that my descriptions of each camber profile were probably a bit generalized, but that's just what I had gathered over the last few weeks. Any additional insight would be awesome. Thanks again!

Aside question: With a boot size of 9.5 and a standard width board, would a M/L be better than L/XL in Union Forces?

CAGR


----------



## Wiredsport

CAGR said:


> I'm a 9.5 in normal shoes, so I assume I'm around there for snowboard boots as well. I haven't taken my snowboard boots out in almost 9 months so I'm not certain what my actual size is (let's assume it's 9.5).
> 
> I figured that my descriptions of each camber profile were probably a bit generalized, but that's just what I had gathered over the last few weeks. Any additional insight would be awesome. Thanks again!
> 
> Aside question: With a boot size of 9.5 and a standard width board, would a M/L be better than L/XL in Union Forces?
> 
> CAGR


The easy part first. You are are an M/L (8-11) in Union bindings. L/XL does not kick in until 10.5 (10.5 to 14).

Just to clarify on the board, it sounds like you are looking for something a little looser than your current Elite. Is that correct?


----------



## CAGR

Wiredsport said:


> The easy part first. You are are an M/L (8-11) in Union bindings. L/XL does not kick in until 10.5 (10.5 to 14).
> 
> Just to clarify on the board, it sounds like you are looking for something a little looser than your current Elite. Is that correct?



That's exactly correct. It was a great board for the price ($200), but it was too stiff and I had a much better time in the park/playful mountain riding when on friends' boards.


----------



## Wiredsport

CAGR said:


> That's exactly correct. It was a great board for the price ($200), but it was too stiff and I had a much better time in the park/playful mountain riding when on friends' boards.


Perfect. You are the envy of a lot of riders in that with a 9.5 foot and 175 lbs, everyone builds for you  That means lots of good options. 

Let us know what boards your friends let you use and that you had liked. That will be valuable info.


----------



## CAGR

Wiredsport said:


> Perfect. You are the envy of a lot of riders in that with a 9.5 foot and 175 lbs, everyone builds for you  That means lots of good options.
> 
> Let us know what boards your friends let you use and that you had liked. That will be valuable info.


The friends were actually my roommates - one rides an older (2013?) 154 Burton Custom and the other a 155 Capita Horrorscope...they rode quite differently but I really enjoyed them both.


----------



## Wiredsport

CAGR said:


> The friends were actually my roommates - one rides an older (2013?) 154 Burton Custom and the other a 155 Capita Horrorscope...they rode quite differently but I really enjoyed them both.


Thanks. That is awesome info. What has actually worked for you is heavily weighted.

Burton makes 5 deck variations that carry the "Custom" name this year and they have had multiple Custom models for the last number of years. From what you have written I believe that you likely rode the Flying V. That is Burton's take on CRC and it is a terrific board. Note: It has lifted contact points so it is technically RCRCR. It should be noted that you are above Burton's suggested core weight range (130 to 170) for the 154 in that model. You can view their suggestions at Men's Custom Flying V Snowboard | Burton Snowboards by clicking the size chart link. You are best centered in the 160 cm but certainly the 158 would be a strong choice.

The Horrorscope is a looser design again. It is a Flat Rock model and is on the softer side. It is very playful but it favors one side of the riding spectrum more than the BCFV. From what you have described I would suggest the Burton for you.

There are a LOT of other options. As I mentioned, almost every board is produced in your size. I will be happy to offer other suggestions but if it is cool with you I would prefer to do that in a new thread on the boards forum or by PM. I feel guilty poaching this awesome retail thread.

STOKED!


----------



## Kbat11700

Recommendations on some shops to get board/bindings/boots for sub $400? Used is fine by me. I have been looking at the house and there cheap brands alot. Curious about wired sport as well. Will be buying sometime over the summer so march crazy deals don't work for me.

Would love a basic setup for the entire mountain. Hybrid camber profile on the board and medium/soft flex on pretty much everything is preffered but most anything but super stiff is great. Thinking a Sierra reverse crew board, sapient wisdom bindings, and unsure for boots.


----------



## Kookhere

Where can I order a Yes Optimistic 157? 

Thanks


----------



## Ramon Arno

How about intersport? Anything about with that?


----------



## Deacon

Toyroom, I get that you're a new venture, but you're being a bit spammy. How about an actual e-troduction before hawking your site on three separate threads?


----------



## francium

Deacon said:


> Toyroom, I get that you're a new venture, but you're being a bit spammy. How about an actual e-troduction before hawking your site on three separate threads?


Haha they've been getting ripped to bits on FB. It's a fucking stupid idea of course I'm going to let a random rent my snowboard and trash it.


----------



## yoav

Looking for a 2018 ride warpig 148 small from a euro seller any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kosmoz

yoav said:


> Looking for a 2018 ride warpig 148 small from a euro seller any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://freshfarm.it/tavola-snowboard/ride-warpig-27790-1904.jsp

have bought like 3 boards from them, everything went well.

or you can wait for warpig to show up in absolute snow inventory: https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/searchresults?keyword=ride+warpig

by today's gbp/eur rate it's 464eur, BUT, if you register and make a mistake on your birthdate, 7 days before your birthday you will receive 10% off promo code, in this case it will cost you 416eur


----------



## yoav

kosmoz said:


> https://freshfarm.it/tavola-snowboard/ride-warpig-27790-1904.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> have bought like 3 boards from them, everything went well.
> 
> 
> 
> or you can wait for warpig to show up in absolute snow inventory: https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/searchresults?keyword=ride+warpig
> 
> 
> 
> by today's gbp/eur rate it's 464eur, BUT, if you register and make a mistake on your birthdate, 7 days before your birthday you will receive 10% off promo code, in this case it will cost you 416eur




I am looking for a better price than basic retail, summer sales...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kosmoz

not gonna happen for warping, sold out everywhere.


----------



## yoav

kosmoz said:


> not gonna happen for warping, sold out everywhere.




That what I am facing in the last couple of months, was hoping maybe a small store got left with one last 148 trying desperately to get rid of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar

High demand/low volume in comparison need to be snatched up when the back end of the season sales start and be happy with your 10-15% off. And then you have to ask yourself if saving your $50 was worth not having the board the entire season.

I used to buy everything on line in July/Aug. Then two things happened. I started looking at better stuff which would be snatched up before I pulled the trigger and with just about every major online seller now charges me state tax so there goes a 6% savings.


----------



## kosmoz

True and false, depends what are you looking for and what size you need. 2 weeks ago got Ride Timeless 162 50% off and Flow NX2 Fuse 40% off. Was shopping for a good carving board. However, Bataleon Carver was on my sight and I was holding to long to order it, since it was sold out, then second best option was a no brainer, and much cheaper, bataleon was 20% off only.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Flight Snowboards said:


> Hi Team, We are a manufacturer of custom snowboards based out of Australia. You have the freedom to choose the length,shape, camber, graphics and more!!
> Est 2019 Flight Snowboards was born based on the idea of freedom, individuality, and breaking free from the molds of society. That every snowboard should be as unique as the person who rides it, manufactured to suit the terrain and the skill of the rider. Join us and the custom revolution by designing a board that suits your riding style with custom graphics that will set yourself apart from the gen pop.
> Snowboarding whilst growing up in the Rocky Mountains of Canada has instilled a love and a passion for this sport!
> *We at Flight Snowboards believe that you are unique and that your snowboard should represent your riding style, personality and everything you! Say NO to off the shelf and let us help you design your very own custom personalized snowboard!*
> 
> We include delivery in our prices to Australia, New Zealand, Japan, and Canada.
> 
> Flight Snowboards - Your Style - Your Design - Your Ride


Great to see someone having a crack in Australia - where are you putting these together? in Aus or OS? And what profiles on commercially available boards are these based on or most like or are they 100% custom designed? Any reviews or is this coming with hopefully our winter in a few months?

Cheers man and good luck.


----------



## DoukSnowUk

Hello Everyone, 

We are a company based in the Cotswolds UK. We sell skis, snowboards and wakeboards We have a range of boards and skis that can be made to any size. As well as offering a completely bespoke boards, where you can pick your own graphics, shape and much more! Another service we offer is a Build Your Own Course, where you can take part in the process of making a board and get a custom final product to take home at the end. We offer both a one and 2 day course. 

*We provide free delivery on skis and boards worldwide!

If you do ever purchase from us use HANDMADE15 at checkout to get 15% off any stock board! You can also quote this in email to get 5% off a custom board. *

Any question, our emails are always open! [email protected]

*IG: *Douksnowuk *FB:* Douk Snow Uk *Website: *Douk Snow UK


----------



## Donutz

DoukSnowUk said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are a company based in the Cotswolds UK. We sell skis, snowboards and wakeboards We have a range of boards and skis that can be made to any size. As well as offering a completely bespoke boards, where you can pick your own graphics, shape and much more! Another service we offer is a Build Your Own Course, where you can take part in the process of making a board and get a custom final product to take home at the end. We offer both a one and 2 day course.
> 
> *We provide free delivery on skis and boards worldwide!
> 
> If you do ever purchase from us use HANDMADE15 at checkout to get 15% off any stock board! You can also quote this in email to get 5% off a custom board. *
> 
> Any question, our emails are always open! [email protected]
> 
> *IG: *Douksnowuk *FB:* Douk Snow Uk *Website: *Douk Snow UK


Please read Posting Surveys and Advertising.


----------



## daxdagr8t

Anybody bought from snowmasteronline.com ? They seem to have the best deals for last years gear.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## suntaimatty

2021 Rome National 156 for $149 @ Sierra trading post. I'd have already bought it but my size 12s won't work, so bummed. Only 1 available so buy it now! (Not sure if this is where or how to post it)

Sent from my SM-A015T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JWJW

alaric said:


> 2/16/2012 - It's been YEARS since I've updated this. I've been extremely busy and haven't even been on a board in years. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me if you have a great site you'd like to share. I'm going to try to keep this more up to date, but I'm gonna need some help. After you PM me with a BRIEF review, then please post a full review here in this thread to share with the whole community. Thanks everyone,
> Love Alaric
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I've got a few sites that I know of that I can reccomend from personal experience. Anyone else willing to contribute, please do. I'll update this post with other sites
> 
> 
> Tactics Board Shop
> I've ordered a helmet and goggles from these guys before, and they were decently priced. Only thing I didn't like was that they took a bit more time to ship the stuff off, but it was all the correct stuff and in one piece, so I can't complain.*4 out of 5 stars
> *****
> 
> 
> BuySnow.com
> Great reviews from many members of the site! Highly reccommended!
> *5 out of 5 stars
> **
> 
> RememberDelaware
> 
> 
> EternalSnow.com
> A lot of people recommend this site. I've always gotten my products quickly, and in one piece... but they haven't always been the products I've ordered. I've called them up, and sorted things out quickly and easily, but the original shipment should have my stuff in it!
> *4 out of 5 stars
> *****
> 
> The House Boardshop
> Great site, and highly recommended. Great customer service, and prices. Everything was shipped quickly, and I got lots of free stuff including stickers (I love stickers).
> *5 out of 5 stars
> **
> 
> Peter Glenn Ski & Sports
> Since 1958 Peter Glenn has been providing exceptional customer service and carrying some of the best outdoor gear available. With our roots in Vermont, we know how important it is to be warm, dry, and comfortable, and how the right outdoor gear can make or break a trip. So come in and look around - we have tons of new products on the site every day.
> 
> Steep and Cheap
> SAC has some of the best deals on the net, you just have to catch them. Always great shipping and great prices
> *5 out of 5 stars
> **
> 
> WhiskeyMilitia.com
> Same basis as SAC, just has different products at different times.
> *5 out of 5 stars
> *
> 
> Blue Tomato Online Shop
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars
> **
> 
> Burton Snowboards and Skis, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews
> A few members seem to recommend this site a lot. I don't have any personal experience with it.
> 
> 
> Dogfunk.com
> 
> BackcountryOutlet.com
> 
> Evo
> 
> Altrec
> 
> NorseBoards
> 
> 
> 
> 2/16/2012 - It's been YEARS since I've updated this. I've been extremely busy and haven't even been on a board in years. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me if you have a great site you'd like to share. I'm going to try to keep this more up to date, but I'm gonna need some help. After you PM me with a BRIEF review, then please post a full review here in this thread to share with the whole community. Thanks everyone,
> Love Alaric


Check out ebay.com and gearexchange.com too.


----------



## Properpeaks.com

Haven't even heard of a few of these places like Blue Tomato, so excited to check out some of these online shops on the list! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## R.trevino

Second this, Just got a new jacket from gear exchange


----------

